# Mathews Monster Wake



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

looks like the HTR riser with fast cams on. 

that could be the real winner for mathews in 15 i would say.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Hey lookie...a riser cage. :happy1:


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

MSRP @ $1700 AND a 5" brace height.

Sweet looking bow, but no thanks.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Hey lookie...a riser cage. :happy1:


That's actually a "no cage". Totally different.

All joking aside, holy mass weight and price tag batman!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Grunt-N-Gobble said:


> MSRP @ $1700 AND a 5" brace height.
> 
> Sweet looking bow, but no thanks.


She ain't cheap....


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

It weighs 5.38 lbs???????


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

I actually like the look of it but then I saw it is 5.38 lb bare bow and has a $1700 mrsp! Yikes! No thanks!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

yeah price is a bit steep tbh. 

they went a up and beyond on their prices this time it seems ?


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks good. But whats up with the pricing now days. Most of us can't afford it


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Who was looking for a speed bow?

Here ya go fellas!

355 fps w/75% rock mods
5" bh
35 " ata with a 32" riser


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

Mathews making a splash by releasing a bow on the day of the Mathews trade show.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, great looking bow! But the 5in brace, 5.38lb and $1700 MSRP....... Just not a bow for me


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I bet it is one of the nicer "speed" bows out as far as low vibe and shot feel. 

I bet it holds like a champ with the looong riser.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice to see an 80# limb option...


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

They should have used the same riser for the htr and added the avs cam system, seems it would have kept the cost down, the weight down and still produced some speed...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Perimeter weighting on the cams again and 20 speed nocks


----------



## postban (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like dual offset drilled bushings too.
And every color you want as long as you want black.
I like the dual riser cage/window thingies too.
Price, BH and weight tell me no though.
I am more interested in an HTR, felt great when I shot it.


----------



## makemine10mm (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful bow but surely that msrp is supposed to read 1199$


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

would have been nice to see those cams on the trg


----------



## LSUGOLFER (Nov 1, 2013)

If it had specs closer to my Experience I would be all over this one.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

WOW 355 fps smokin. 35" ATA awesome. 5+ lbs WHAT! 5" BH ugh! $1,700 ouch!

Looks great, but outta my league.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Interesting, weight don't scare Me it just means less weight on the stabs to get it where I like it. I got a MR5 and XLR8 so brace is not a issue I will have to shoot it. I ordered the HTR over the Rival this year, I was thinking of getting two bows this year because I really liked the Rival. Now I will wait until after I shoot the Wake before I make My decision.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

wolf44 said:


> would have been nice to see those cams on the trg


Yes it would have.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

$1700 MSRP? YIKES!

I like the look of the bow. It looks great and I'm sure it is smoking fast and would pack a punch. It might be a replacement for the Monster Safari, but I know I could never afford it. I'll stick with my ChillR.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks decent. That speed is not impressive for the brace though.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Well i am definitely not afraid of a short brace height


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

That bow looks so nice. Why they didn't do this with a 7 inch brace is beyond me


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

goodoleboy11 said:


> That bow looks so nice. Why they didn't do this with a 7 inch brace is beyond me


Maybe they will.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

ozzz said:


> Maybe they will.


If they introduce that today I'll be all over it. Fingers crossed


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

While I like the idea of the no cam I still think if they had used the htr riser, with a nice ata like this bow with a new single cam platform it would have been an awesome seller!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I think I'm gonna start buying guns now there cheaper.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Before everyone gets hung up on the price, remember that the listed MSRP is always more then the dealers usually sell them for.

It looks like a cool bow with extreme potential to be a shooter!


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't imagine that will be much of a seller, with that BH, weight, and PRICE. Its their new Safari.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow you guys moan, thats what we pay for a nitrum or htr here in nz, also you guys arent realising with that length riser and mass weight its gonna be near impossible to torque tbe bow so that bh is nothing to fret about


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

The cost is in that riser. It's huge, lots of machining. Same reason for the cost of say a hoyt podium. Pretty steep, I won't be a buyer of this but if they offer it with 2 inches more of brace height... Well I might take the plunge


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks great, but no thanks. A 5+ pound bow with a 5" brace and a $1700 price tag? I realize that's MSRP, but there are a whole lot of longer ATA bows with much less MSRP, like the BowTech Boss at $1100, or even the Fanatic.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

trucker3573 said:


> Should call it the monster PTF..As people are going to pass the ***** out when they see the price...lol . Well you go ahead ^^^ up there and shell out 15 hundy for it. If you are paying that for a nitrum damn I don't think a plane ticket is much more


And if I need warranty work.... just buy a bow once every couple or 3 years and its easily doable


----------



## Momentum (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice ATA but 355 fps with a 5" brace is a little under par performance wise.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ill pass on the price and brace.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Bow looks cool. They should have made this bow 32-33" ATA with a 6" brace height and spit out a 340 IBO and people would be all over this thing.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm buying one.... 

I think.....


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

it will be sold for less then whats posted like the HTR i bought for 899.


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

I would have to shoot it but i like the looks


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

I am sure it is a dang nice bow but I am failing to see $1700 for a price tag. Wow.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Momentum said:


> Nice ATA but 355 fps with a 5" brace is a little under par performance wise.


Not for 35 ATA. If it was short like all other speed bows it would pick up a lot of speed.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

That bow looks AMAZING!!!! Love the look of the HRT riser and the monster cams.
Issue is the same everyone else has on here. Price, Weight, brace height.


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

Also looks to have the integral grip, very nice. For those saying that its performance is lacking at 355, If it draws anything like the ChillX at that speed they will have an awesome platform!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

FEDIE316 said:


> Also looks to have the integral grip, very nice. For those saying that its performance is lacking at 355, If it draws anything like the ChillX at that speed they will have an awesome platform!


Agree


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I love the thought process give me another inch of brace and take 10ftps off I'm fine with that. Knock a pound off the wieight and about $500 dollars off the price tag and you would have one very interested AT member. Still think the bow looks amazing though and just another option for a market Mathews hasn't gone after for a few years since the Monster low brace bows.


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Arch said:


> it will be sold for less then whats posted like the HTR i bought for 899.



Wish i could get a htr for $899. Its $1099 here in HI


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like black is the only finish, says the web site.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

frankie_rizzo said:


> Wish i could get a htr for $899. Its $1099 here in HI


$800 here on HTR.

Bowtech Prodigy $1049


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Mr.On said:


> Looks like black is the only finish, says the web site.


No base price is lost camo id say black is more expensive lol look at bottom of the specs


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been waiting on them to release a new burner, but I really do not think I will be purchasing this one... I will shoot it to see what I actually think but the specs are not that great and the price tag is awful


----------



## Zuuk (May 20, 2013)

Monster Safari has a follow up, surely not for evrybody but I'd like to have one in my bow stable.
Liked the Safari look & specvise, same handle than in the target bows etc. this looks like a similar concept.
They are quite heavy rigs which is the only negative, but I think they will last, lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5PHa6hs-3U&list=UUQ-uKnV0Bn6cWcBnFoW2MjA

315 fps with a 513gr VAP 250 is impressive from the Safari


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

The high price is because of the riser, its the same style riser that is on there new target bows.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

frankie_rizzo said:


> Looks good. But whats up with the pricing now days. Most of us can't afford it


People buy some ridiculously expensive bows.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

w8indq said:


> No base price is lost camo id say black is more expensive lol look at bottom of the specs


My bad, thanks


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

trucker3573 said:


> Should call it the monster PTF..As people are going to pass the ***** out when they see the price...lol . Well you go ahead ^^^ up there and shell out 15 hundy for it. If you are paying that for a nitrum damn I don't think a plane ticket is much more


this made me laugh !!! U got that right what are they thinking ? U can buy a carbon knight for 550$ and use the rest to go on a vacation !


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

If it was a 6" brace at those speeds and lighter I would be on it.


----------



## Equinox86 (Jul 28, 2011)

5lbs... geesh.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Mr.On said:


> Looks like black is the only finish, says the web site.


who wants camo anyways


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

TexasCanesFan said:


> I am sure it is a dang nice bow but I am failing to see $1700 for a price tag. Wow.



For the money you rake in....what are ya worried about! Order two. :thumbs_up


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> While I like the idea of the no cam I still think if they had used the htr riser, with a nice ata like this bow with a new single cam platform it would have been an awesome seller!


Possible franken build........


----------



## bowassassin007 (Sep 15, 2014)

Everybody keeps knocking at the 5"bh. Read some up to date science people! Today's bows are so fast bh doesn't even effect "forgiveness" if you can't shot straight it's on you not the bow.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

WhitetailAce said:


> Mathews making a splash by releasing a bow on the day of the Mathews trade show.


More like a splat than a splash.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bowassassin007 said:


> Everybody keeps knocking at the 5"bh. Read some up to date science people! Today's bows are so fast bh doesn't even effect "forgiveness" if you can't shot straight it's on you not the bow.


How about showing links to all of the" science" you speak of. Your opinion is neither science or fact.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

bowassassin007 said:


> Everybody keeps knocking at the 5"bh. Read some up to date science people! Today's bows are so fast bh doesn't even effect "forgiveness" if you can't shot straight it's on you not the bow.


Even up to date science has not changed the laws of physics. Lower brace height are still easier to torque.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

fletched said:


> Even up to date science has not changed the laws of physics. Lower brace height are still easier to torque.


Please take it easy on the logic. :darkbeer:


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

That's heavy and expemsive!!!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd love an 80# one. Maybe if it was 1200


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

48archer said:


> The high price is because of the riser, its the same style riser that is on there new target bows.


I thinks Mathews has chosen a riser design that is expensive to machine with the grid pattern. I look for them to change that in the next year or so to lower the cost. The grid pattern takes a lot of machining and is still heavy. Plus it isn't the most appealing pattern either.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

seiowabow said:


> I'd love an 80# one. Maybe if it was 1200


I agree with this and maybe I have bad form but the ultra low brace bows I'v always been leary of them hitting my sleeve when I have several layers of clothes on.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Wheres all the speed bow boys at now ? They built it now your worried about the price !!! I bet it shoots nice , it's out of my price range also . They need to put those cams on the htr for under a grand and they would sell the tar out of em ! My hats off to mathews there definitely thinking outside the parameters of bow building , now just get the price down and lose a lb of mass weight !


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

fletched said:


> I thinks Mathews has chosen a riser design that is expensive to machine with the grid pattern. I look for them to change that in the next year or so to lower the cost. The grid pattern takes a lot of machining and is still heavy. Plus it isn't the most appealing pattern either.


why would they change something that they just refined with the HTR and TRG bows?


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

kscumminsdriver said:


> why would they change something that they just refined with the HTR and TRG bows?


They didnt change anything...they just added another cam option to the same basic riser/limb combination that the NoCam HTR and TRG have...it becomes something new.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Boubou said:


> who wants camo anyways


Right you are!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Equinox86 said:


> 5lbs... geesh.


I know, right. It will hold on target almost too well. [emoji2]


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Good Luck trying to control that thing !! 5 in BH and 5.3 lbs. better off with a 6 in BH Bowtech Insanity or RPM 360 for same if not faster speeds!


----------



## bowassassin007 (Sep 15, 2014)

highwaynorth said:


> How about showing links to all of the" science" you speak of. Your opinion is neither science or fact.


Actually they are both! And the most recent article on this that I'm aware of was in a recent issue of Bow Hunter Magazine where there were studies done to test the effect of brace height on forgiveness, riser length on stability, whisker biscuits vs drop away rests on speed. They shot hundreds of shots between 5" and 7.5" bh and guess what! No difference in the bh category! I'll try to find you the issue number and the article title though so you can learn something for yourself.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Good Luck trying to control that thing !! 5 in BH and 5.3 lbs. better off with a 6 in BH Bowtech Insanity or RPM 360 for same if not faster speeds! QUOTE]
> 
> troll much?


----------



## Unbiased (Jul 15, 2014)

I actually love the looks of it! However I feel the opposite about the brace height/speed deal. It just seems like it should be faster.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Good Luck trying to control that thing !! 5 in BH and 5.3 lbs. better off with a 6 in BH Bowtech Insanity or RPM 360 for same if not faster speeds!
> 
> View attachment 2103593


I had no trouble controlling the MR5 are the XLR8, weight non issue should hold like a dream, just put less stab weight on. All My bow's I like on the heavy side, just work's for Me. Now the price wow, but after I shoot it and if I like it, I could probably get it from My dealer for 1400.00 maybe less I do a lot of business with him.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

bghunter7777 said:


> Bowhunter_IL_BT said:
> 
> 
> > Good Luck trying to control that thing !! 5 in BH and 5.3 lbs. better off with a 6 in BH Bowtech Insanity or RPM 360 for same if not faster speeds! QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> bghunter7777 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me a troll whatever you want I layed down hard facts. Why would I want a 5 in BH that shoots the same as a 6 in BH if it even does so? Bowtech RPM would outduel this thing with speed alone hands down! Lets see the real IBO and speed tests on this thing. My Elite for half that price will out shoot this thing! Who in the world would spend that kind of cash for this Wake bow? Only Mathews fanboys who are just buying the name
> ...


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

I mean, yeah it's heavy. But think of how light your wallet will be. 💲


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bowassassin007 said:


> Actually they are both! And the most recent article on this that I'm aware of was in a recent issue of Bow Hunter Magazine where there were studies done to test the effect of brace height on forgiveness, riser length on stability, whisker biscuits vs drop away rests on speed. They shot hundreds of shots between 5" and 7.5" bh and guess what! No difference in the bh category! I'll try to find you the issue number and the article title though so you can learn something for yourself.


What made up formula did they use to measure forgiveness?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I've never figured out how someone can look at a picture of a bow and say it won't make ibo , don't bring up the rpm it never made ibo either , maybe your speaking from personal experience , I'm sure mathews will put the same cam on a more affordable htr pkg. the wave looks great !


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bghunter7777 said:


> Bowhunter_IL_BT said:
> 
> 
> > Good Luck trying to control that thing !! 5 in BH and 5.3 lbs. better off with a 6 in BH Bowtech Insanity or RPM 360 for same if not faster speeds! QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I heard mathews is coming out with a 6 month financing plan for all there new target bows , 3.9% interest and they won't tell your wife !


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Waiting for the $699 Mission version...


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> bghunter7777 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me a troll whatever you want I layed down hard facts. Why would I want a 5 in BH that shoots the same as a 6 in BH if it even does so? Bowtech RPM would outduel this thing with speed alone hands down! Lets see the real IBO and speed tests on this thing. My Elite for half that price will out shoot this thing! Who in the world would spend that kind of cash for this Wake bow? Only Mathews fanboys who are just buying the name
> ...


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Doebuster said:


> I heard mathews is coming out with a 6 month financing plan for all there new target bows , 3.9% interest and they won't tell your wife !


LOL, that was a good one.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> Who was looking for a speed bow?
> 
> Here ya go fellas!
> 
> ...


Wow, 355 fps at 5" BH

I'll take a Full Throttle if I am going to shoot a 5" BH and get another 15 fps and save $500-600.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Sweet speed bow can't wait to shoot it


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

griffwar said:


> Bowhunter_IL_BT said:
> 
> 
> > Are you the same guy that said his E32 was getting 292 with a 375 grain arrow at 26.5 inch draw at 70?? Would that not put you at 343 ibo with a bow rated at 332 ibo? It's a keeper are you should buy that chronograph!!
> ...


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Doebuster said:


> I heard mathews is coming out with a 6 month financing plan for all there new target bows , 3.9% interest and they won't tell your wife !


That is too funny, and true.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Not just Mathews but pretty soon it will be like buying a car they will have in house financing and credit consultants.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Why would anyone want this over a chillx??


----------



## tvanstra (Jan 25, 2012)

If they made a 7" BH (like I see people asking for all) you have is a CHILL-X that costs $1700.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

bghunter7777 said:


> griffwar said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify the above is quoting me I'm not the guy trolling about his elite and bowtech not sure why it keeps quoting me. it should be bowhunter IL
> ...


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

bghunter7777 said:


> griffwar said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify the above is quoting me I'm not the guy trolling about his elite and bowtech not sure why it keeps quoting me. it should be bowhunter IL
> ...


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think often times subtle engineering and design features often go overlooked I see this all the time in cars but it holds true in archery as well you can look at HP Gas mileage and cost and say car X is better than car Y but we all know that is not always the case. This holds true in archery to a lesser degree but still holds true. You can look at FTPS weight cost etc and say bow Y is greater than bow X but until we use it own it test it what appears on the surface may not be true at all there is more than specs that go into a quality bow.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend just shot it and he was really impressed very smooth and easy to draw.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

goodoleboy11 said:


> bghunter7777 said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao be careful, he will PM you telling you to stay in your state and call you a "queer boy" I think he's 13 and all he does is troll Mathews threads and make childish comments and then every time he ends it with "sorry it's cold hard facts" the kid needs a good time out from mommy and daddy
> ...


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> goodoleboy11 said:
> 
> 
> > Be nice now you good ole boy or Ill report you to the Moderator, LOL
> ...


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

These quotes keep quoting me I better not get moderated I already have to many points lol.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

bghunter7777 said:


> griffwar said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify the above is quoting me I'm not the guy trolling about his elite and bowtech not sure why it keeps quoting me. it should be bowhunter IL[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

tvanstra said:


> If they made a 7" BH (like I see people asking for all) you have is a CHILL-X that costs $1700.


BUT with the integral grip plus long and stiff riser and parallel limbs. It would be quieter and possibly hold better and be an even more solid bow. That riser with a 7 inch brace height and avs cams would be the best shooting and quietest bow ever. (That's just my opinion)


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Bowhunter_IL_BT said:
> 
> 
> > You're lucky I didn't report your idiot messages you sent me calling me names the way I remember we did in middle school lol I hope you keep it up
> ...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

This should boost sales.........


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

bowassassin007 said:


> Everybody keeps knocking at the 5"bh. Read some up to date science people! Today's bows are so fast bh doesn't even effect "forgiveness" if you can't shot straight it's on you not the bow.


Ah man, thanks for the laugh. 

How I picture bowassassin007: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSy1NQx2bJE

(sorry bowassassin - not laughing at you, I'm laughing with you)


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

wolf44 said:


> would have been nice to see those cams on the trg


Isnt that a trg with monster cams??


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> goodoleboy11 said:
> 
> 
> > You win I give up! Have fun shooting that new Mathews a big heavy cinder block with your left hand while breaking the bank account! Enjoy!
> ...


----------



## force1 (Jul 14, 2004)

Now throw some no cams on that thing!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> Before everyone gets hung up on the price, remember that the listed MSRP is always more then the dealers usually sell them for.
> 
> It looks like a cool bow with extreme potential to be a shooter!


Well unless they are selling them for $500 or $600 under msrp, it won't matter.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Interesting how when the no cam came out, all the discussion was, "it is not fast enough". Now, they introduce a speed bow, and it's "too expensive" or the "BH is only 5", nobody can shoot that BH accurately"
Jezzzz, how about waiting for a review by an actual shooter before all the negative comments rain down?

and I thought some Glock vs. XDm forum posters were childish.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

340pd said:


> Interesting how when the no cam came out, all the discussion was, "it is not fast enough". Now, they introduce a speed bow, and it's "too expensive" or the "BH is only 5", nobody can shoot that BH accurately"
> Jezzzz, how about waiting for a review by an actual shooter before all the negative comments rain down?
> 
> and I thought some Glock vs. XDm forum posters were childish.


I did my own review on the msrp. My bank didn't like the draw. It was stiff throughout.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Mathews will sell the heck out of these bows, big price tag and all. It's what people have been waiting for from Mathews, speed and longer ATA. JMHO


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Some of the guys that hate Mathews need to stay off there threads and start there own and they can tell every one how much they love there bows and how cheap they are.but yet they click on a Mathews thread and cry like little bitty babies .


----------



## ryno529 (Apr 14, 2013)

I am a Mathews fan i own a Chill X and have an HTR on order but i think Mathews has missed the mark on this one. Now i know time will only tell but it's slightly slower than its competition , has less brace height and is a pound heavier. I am sure it will be smooth and vibe free but why not use the HTR riser instead of a TRG type riser with all the extra material and machining cost? Maybe Mathews has been selling more Monster Safari bows than i thought and there is a market for a $1500+ speed bow it seems like such a niche market now. Now if they will only make a cheap, super fast,super smooth carbon bow without waffles, 35+ata and an 8 inch brace height everyone will be happy LOL


----------



## dempsy1 (May 29, 2012)

They already have those they are years old the are called a Reezen or z7 magnum


----------



## dempsy1 (May 29, 2012)

Mr.On said:


> Have you guys saw the new Mathew's Monster Wake?
> 
> It is up on their site.
> 
> Thoughts?


It's a joke...slower than a mr5 probably heavier too, I haven't checked the specs. Is the compound bow technology topped out? Really MSRP 1700? Wow, I almost embarrassed to shoot a mathews these days.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

dempsy1 said:


> It's a joke...slower than a mr5 probably heavier too, I haven't checked the specs. Is the compound bow technology topped out? Really MSRP 1700? Wow, I almost embarrassed to shoot a mathews these days.


Thank you! Someone with some common sense


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Butter smooth


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

goodoleboy11 said:


> BUT with the integral grip plus long and stiff riser and parallel limbs. It would be quieter and possibly hold better and be an even more solid bow. That riser with a 7 inch brace height and avs cams would be the best shooting and quietest bow ever. (That's just my opinion)


I would bet that it wouldn't be the quietest bow ever-----lol------No CAM already has that spot just doesn't have the speed:darkbeer:


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

dempsy1 said:


> It's a joke...slower than a mr5 probably heavier too, I haven't checked the specs. Is the compound bow technology topped out? Really MSRP 1700? Wow, I almost embarrassed to shoot a mathews these days.


I don't think its a joke. What makes it a joke? Is this one of the class warfare deals? 

I think we should all shoot one first....then say it's a joke. Quite possible this is Mathew's best "speed" design to date.


Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Thank you! Someone with some common sense


What should a bow be, ie..specs, weight, ata and cost?

Should the government step in and control this price gouging? Lol!

A bow should be what the market will bear. Time will tell if it's viable, not your or my opinion.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

340pd said:


> Interesting how when the no cam came out, all the discussion was, "it is not fast enough". Now, they introduce a speed bow, and it's "too expensive" or the "BH is only 5", nobody can shoot that BH accurately"
> Jezzzz, how about waiting for a review by an actual shooter before all the negative comments rain down?
> 
> and I thought some Glock vs. XDm forum posters were childish.


It looks impressive. It could slay demons - I still couldn't afford that.


----------



## bobsarchery (Dec 8, 2014)

5inch BH I won't be purchasing


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I like the looks but not the specs. Regardless, I'll shoot one when I see one.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

DanF said:


> Mathews will sell the heck out of these bows, big price tag and all. It's what people have been waiting for from Mathews, speed and longer ATA. JMHO


I can't even see most shops carry them in stock. I would think it would be a special order bow. With low numbers sold. I could be wrong tho.


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

Shot (the wake) one today at the Mathews show and all I can say is I want one. Seemed like a big hit today.I have a ChillX and this thing is sweeter. I had no idea it had a 5"bH when I shot it. Butter smooth and fast!!!!


----------



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice looking bow!
Can't wait to shoot one.
I guess Mathews was listening.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

theanswer said:


> Shot (the wake) one today at the Mathews show and all I can say is I want one. Seemed like a big hit today.I have a ChillX and this thing is sweeter. I had no idea it had a 5"bH when I shot it. Butter smooth and fast!!!!


Nice!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

seiowabow said:


> I can't even see most shops carry them in stock. I would think it would be a special order bow. With low numbers sold. I could be wrong tho.


Agree. 

I think the biggest dealers may have a free around.

The dealerships I frequent, not so much.


----------



## Lost Man (Jan 25, 2011)

As an 80 lb Omen shooter this is what I've been waiting for....but as said for the past 6 pages that price is crazy. Gotta draw the line somewhere I guess.


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

Shot (the wake) one today at the Mathews show and all I can say is I want one. Seemed like a big hit today.I have a ChillX and this thing is sweeter. I had no idea it had a 5"bH when I shot it. Butter smooth and fast!!!!
I liked everything except it had no back hole for a side bar mount.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I very rarely bash a bow without shooting it, and I am not one to shy away from price. That said, what the hell makes this thing worth 1700.00?


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I very rarely bash a bow without shooting it, and I am not one to shy away from price. That said, what the hell makes this thing worth 1700.00?


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

theanswer said:


> Shot (the wake) one today at the Mathews show and all I can say is I want one. Seemed like a big hit today.I have a ChillX and this thing is sweeter. I had no idea it had a 5"bH when I shot it. Butter smooth and fast!!!!


I'd love to hear out of all the people whining on here about the brace height how many have actually shot a newer short brace height bow themselves. Everyone who's shot my MR5 never had a clue and were shocked about the myths they'd heard. I never notice the 5" BH on my bow and I'm sure this new one will be no different. I've shot with heavy clothing on and don't have issues either. From what I've seen, the guys that derail bows from torquing them will do it regardless of BH due to their poor form. Practice and repetition are needed and a lot don't do enough of it.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Because people will want it it's a Mathews


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Mathias said:


> I like the looks but not the specs. Regardless, I'll shoot one when I see one.


I bet the dealers will be lining the shelves with this model.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm not hating anything but the price.


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

Its look cool also. The cost is in the riser machining


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

rutnstrut said:


> I very rarely bash a bow without shooting it, and I am not one to shy away from price. That said, what the hell makes this thing worth 1700.00?


Good question.

I'm sure the riser is spendy to machine. Other than that, I'm not sure.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

henro said:


> I'd love to hear out of all the people whining on here about the brace height how many have actually shot a newer short brace height bow themselves. Everyone who's shot my MR5 never had a clue and were shocked about the myths they'd heard. I never notice the 5" BH on my bow and I'm sure this new one will be no different. I've shot with heavy clothing on and don't have issues either. From what I've seen, the guys that derail bows from torquing them will do it regardless of BH due to their poor form. Practice and repetition are needed and a lot don't do enough of it.


I've never had a problem with short brace height either, I used to shoot a XLR8's and a MR 5 all the time. I used to own two XLR8's down to one right now, I still have the MR5 to, I don't shoot them much right now I'm into different bows.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

ryno529 said:


> I am a Mathews fan i own a Chill X and have an HTR on order but i think Mathews has missed the mark on this one. Now i know time will only tell but it's slightly slower than its competition , has less brace height and is a pound heavier. I am sure it will be smooth and vibe free but why not use the HTR riser instead of a TRG type riser with all the extra material and machining cost? Maybe Mathews has been selling more Monster Safari bows than i thought and there is a market for a $1500+ speed bow it seems like such a niche market now. Now if they will only make a cheap, super fast,super smooth carbon bow without waffles, 35+ata and an 8 inch brace height everyone will be happy LOL


I'd say 355 is pretty darn fast for a bow with a 32" riser and 35" ATA, the price though is too much IMO.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Why should I buy this instead of a ChillR with Rock mods?


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

5 fps faster than the Nitrum Turbo I have on order, a lot heavier and a lot more expensive.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

General RE LEE said:


> 5 fps faster than the Nitrum Turbo I have on order, a lot heavier and a lot more expensive.


Probably closer to 350. I shoot 29" in a Hoyt Nitrum Turbo, 28.5" in Mathews ChillX.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be honest...I'm not a Mathews fan BUT,I love the looks of this bow! However with a 5.4 mass weight & a 5" BH it's not for me!


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

It actually shot really nice. No hand shock, very quiet, and the draw was surprisingly nice.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

When will the banks start financing these bows for the poor boys like me? Or maybe they can offer a sign and drive event.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

I haven't shot the wake, but I want to.
I had a PSE BabyG, 5 1/4" brace height, when bows where made for men, no string stop, the sound that thing made , would kill the deer before the arrow ever got to them. Never cause me any problems.
Love the "looks" , meaning a combination of the HTR and the Chill series (AVS) cam.
But it is heavy and expensive
We will see, interesting to say the least


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Wow... I can't decide if ignorance or arrogance decided that 1700.00 is viable... come on Matt... your consumers ain't that brainwashed.... or are they... time will tell...


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I'm guessing the riser is made from 7000 series aluminum like the Safari.
To me, the Wake is the best looking Mathews ever made !


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

As all my fellow Hoyt fans will tell you Mathews priced this bow in line with any of the high end Hoyts Its like anything else if you like it you will pay for it. If you are looking for a bargain AT has a great classified.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Sagittarius said:


> I'm guessing the riser is made from 7000 series aluminum like the Safari.
> To me, the Wake is the best looking Mathews ever made !


I think it's a looker too.

I'll be ordering one for sure.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Doebuster said:


> I've never figured out how someone can look at a picture of a bow and say it won't make ibo , don't bring up the rpm it never made ibo either , maybe your speaking from personal experience , I'm sure mathews will put the same cam on a more affordable htr pkg. the wave looks great !


We tested the RPM and got 345 fps IBO. Not even close to 360 fps and that was without a peep. We tested the Hoyt Carbon Spyder ZT with it and came in at the exact same speed 345 fps.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Billincamo said:


> We tested the RPM and got 345 fps IBO. Not even close to 360 fps and that was without a peep. We tested the Hoyt Carbon Spyder ZT with it and came in at the exact same speed 345 fps.


Your problem is that you used an accurate chronograph. Get one that reads faster and you can get closer to IBO. lol


----------



## tpentecost83 (Jul 6, 2007)

I just can't figure out what Mathews is going for.... They introduce a new riser design that obviously takes more machining time which causes the price to go through the roof on their target models and not to mention that have one of if not the most expensive hunting bows on the market except for the carbon hoyts. Now they introduce a "speed bow" that lets face it isn't all that fast for a 5" brace. I just can't figure it out. Mathews was a powerhouse years ago, now it seems they don't have an identity.... someone help me understand who Mathews is these days...


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

I think a lot of people are not realizing who they are marketing this bow for. It has a target riser in a target color only, I think they are going after 3D IBO shooters and this may be a great bow for that.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

There has not been a five and a half pound bow made for about 10 years...Wow.

With a 5" brace height and 40 speed nocks....that thing should IBO at about 380 fps. I think the Mathews engineers missed the boat on this one.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

kwilde said:


> I think a lot of people are not realizing who they are marketing this bow for. It has a target riser in a target color only, I think they are going after 3D IBO shooters and this may be a great bow for that.


Ding ,ding ,ding we have a winner .


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

kwilde said:


> I think a lot of people are not realizing who they are marketing this bow for. It has a target riser in a target color only, I think they are going after 3D IBO shooters and this may be a great bow for that.


Target riser and 5" BH or Regular riser, 7" BH, and $600.

ChillX > Wake


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

sittingbull said:


> They didnt change anything...they just added another cam option to the same basic riser/limb combination that the NoCam HTR and TRG have...it becomes something new.


Did you even read what I was responding too?


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

I think this is a safari replacement which incidentally is a bow that has an MSRP of $2100.... I don't see all the hand wringing over the price; it's not a flagship bow and in my opinion is clearly being built for only a select crowd.


----------



## Jaymo37 (Dec 23, 2013)

I think the saying goes: "Theres an ***** for every seat." There has always been a market for those wanting to spend more. Take a look at the auto industry. Can I buy a car that will take me anywhere I want to go with every option I need for around 30k? Sure can! Can I buy a car that will take me anywhere I want to go with every option I need for 300k? Sure can! So when asking who would spend that much when there are more affordable options, remember there's always someone. He's the guy at the Trap Range with the 20k dollar Italian shotgun standing next to a line of people shooting 870's. 
I am clearly not the target demographic for a bow in this price range, but that market absolutely exists. I'm sure Mathews had enough success with the Safari to justify the development of the Wake.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

lol Mathews releases a primarily target option although it could be used for hunting and people still bash the heck out of it simply because its a Mathews


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

General RE LEE said:


> 5 fps faster than the Nitrum Turbo I have on order, a lot heavier and a lot more expensive.


But also looks a hell of a lot cooler than the NT you have on order. That alone makes the price worth it IMO.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

bghunter7777 said:


> lol Mathews releases a primarily target option although it could be used for hunting and people still bash the heck out of it simply because its a Mathews


So what's new?


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

bghunter7777 said:


> lol Mathews releases a primarily target option although it could be used for hunting and people still bash the heck out of it simply because its a Mathews


So if PSE offered a target riser on the Full Throttle and charged $500 more for it, you would say the same thing?


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

There would not be all the fuss people would not care companies make bows for different tastes and different reasons I never understood why people get so worked up if a bow is not what they prefer don't buy it and move on someone else will love it I promise. Mathews Hoyt PSE etc offer many different options I would argue Mathews is the most diverse speed bows smooth bows single cams double cams no cams and if you include Mission they truly have a bow for any need. If a heavier speed bow isn't for you I get it but people act like this is their only offering its not even a flagship. This bow is different its heavy and short brace I imagine not meant to hit a huge market but fill a small void.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Mr.On said:


> I think it's a looker too.
> 
> I'll be ordering one for sure.



I might have to also !


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought the no cam was a pretty cool bow and was actually planning on shootin it. To me this bow is dumb in pretty much every aspect. Price... To high. To little brace for to little speed in my opinion. Especially once you run the 85 mods that most people will. 5 inch brace bow for 345 fps... No thanks. I'm the last person to cry about a bows weight, I've hunted with bows in the 8 pound range so this is not that big of a deal but for modern compounds that's an anchor. I've seen prime get beat to heck because their bows weigh 4.3 pounds... This is a POUND heavier.

In all honesty if you come out with a 5 inch brace bow that thing better be a flamethrower, draw cycle be damned. Mathews to me took a big step forward with the no cam, then blew their own foot off with this. Jut doesn't make sense.


----------



## bowassassin007 (Sep 15, 2014)

Lol you people have way too much time on your hands. I'll give actual feedback on the bow after I shoot one.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I can see where the weight of the Wake would be a concern for most.
But, I have two Bowman Accu-Riser II heavy version bows that weigh 6 lbs each so the Wake is no big deal to me.
I actually don't mind the price of the Wake in the least either.
I paid $1,200.00 each for my Bowman bows back in 2003 and thought they were worth every penny.

The Wake's riser is not cheap to build and looks to be a work of art.
Heck it's only $200.00 more than the Chill X Pro and looks like it should be $500.00 more !
It and the TRG look like the most flex resistant bows since the Accu-Riser II.
That is a big plus for me and a big reason the Bowman bow was so accurate.


----------



## Zuuk (May 20, 2013)

It's not going to be a huge seller, same as the Safari. But ppl who can afford one and shoot one are going to like it I think.
I don't think the weight is gonna be the issue for most, if it is hit the gym more often 
My CS 34 is 3,8lbs bare bow, slap on a hogg father, rest, bowquiver, 12" & 6" B-stingers with some weight and you have a sub 8lbs bow.


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

nismomike said:


> So if PSE offered a target riser on the Full Throttle and charged $500 more for it, you would say the same thing?


A guy with Hoyt in his signature is complaining about price?? 

Anyone complaining about the price must be living in a bubble. Some hunts these days can run 10's of thousands of dollars. How about gas, trucks, binoculars, broadheads, hunting clothing.... Shall I go on?


----------



## melissa.shurr (Dec 9, 2014)

Looking to buy a LH MATHEWS 32" draw. Possibly a Pro Star or MR8


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

HANGum HIGH said:


> A guy with Hoyt in his signature is complaining about price??
> 
> Anyone complaining about the price must be living in a bubble. Some hunts these days can run 10's of thousands of dollars. How about gas, trucks, binoculars, broadheads, hunting clothing.... Shall I go on?


Wasn't complaining about the price. I was saying, it is not a target bow just because of the riser. It's just a fancy speed bow. And my bow was $950. Seems like a fair price to me.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Sagittarius said:


> I might have to also !


What color you going with?

I'm thinking stone, if it's an option.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Mr.On said:


> What color you going with?
> 
> I'm thinking stone, if it's an option.


Since it only comes in black, that should help you with your decision.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Mr.On said:


> What color you going with?
> 
> I'm thinking stone, if it's an option.




Stone may become an option and it looks good.
But black would be fine with me, if other colors aren't available.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

HANGum HIGH said:


> A guy with Hoyt in his signature is complaining about price??
> 
> Anyone complaining about the price must be living in a bubble. Some hunts these days can run 10's of thousands of dollars. How about gas, trucks, binoculars, broadheads, hunting clothing.... Shall I go on?


Anyone who thinks the average guy can afford the luxury of spending tens of thousands of dollars on a hunting trip with all the trimmings has lost touch with reality. 
If you can afford to do those kinds of things more power to you. If you like the bow and can justify the price then by all means go for it. I might even read your review.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Sagittarius said:


> Stone may become an option and it looks good.
> But black would be fine with me, if other colors aren't available.


You got any pics of the stone color?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

cyclepath said:


> You got any pics of the stone color?



The guy in this thread has an HTR no cam in stone.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2359314&highlight=cam+HTR


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Pretty cool. Looks like gun metal gray except alittle lighter. Is this a colorfusion?


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

highwaynorth said:


> Since it only comes in black, that should help you with your decision.


No the base price is for lost camo someone forgot to add the colpur chart to websight this morning


Sagittarius said:


> Stone may become an option and it looks good.
> But black would be fine with me, if other colors aren't available.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

rutnstrut said:


> I very rarely bash a bow without shooting it, and I am not one to shy away from price. That said, what the hell makes this thing worth 1700.00?


Because Mathews said so. They are continually trying to break new ground in msrp pricing.
All joking aside all the manufactures are really getting rediculous on these prices.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Look at tje ppst script down the bottom of pic


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

First the no cam and now this----no wonder Levi bailed.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Brand Value pricing strategy. #desperation


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

nismomike said:


> Wasn't complaining about the price. I was saying, it is not a target bow just because of the riser. It's just a fancy speed bow. And my bow was $950. Seems like a fair price to me.


My seem fair to you, but plenty of guys will tell you $950 for a bow is outrageous. And I wasn't talking about your bow, I was talking about the carbon bows. $1600 was asking price when they first came out.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Man for.a.bow no one has shot it sure is taking a lot of heat.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

If that bow makes IBO and holds/shoots anything like the NOCAM it will be pretty damn sweet. That's a good looking bow if you ask me.
If I were a speed guy and with Mathews inflated IBO history, I would be skeptical. I would be waiting for chrono results before I got my wallet out..............................


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

HANGum HIGH said:


> My seem fair to you, but plenty of guys will tell you $950 for a bow is outrageous. And I wasn't talking about your bow, I was talking about the carbon bows. $1600 was asking price when they first came out.


I can get a brand new Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT for $1260. I've never seen a new Carbon in a shop for $1600. More like $1299. Which is still steep but a lot less than listed price. I'm not gonna bash the bow. But I think there are a lot better options out there to get that same speed!


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

psychobaby111 said:


> Man for.a.bow no one has shot it sure is taking a lot of heat.


I don't think its the bow or Mathews. Its the specs and price. A 5" brace, extra lb of weight, and $1700 price tag is enough for me to say no thanks. My opinion so no one should blast me for that. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

trucker3573 said:


> Really....it is a pure speed option that do to long ata isn't ridiculously fast. Not sure what competitions you frequent but I can count the number of 5" BH bows I have seen on one finger. It is an over priced specimen that honestly fits no where except into the speed freak category. I find it a little interesting Truthfully but fully understand every bit of negativity.


No kidding! Anyone who thinks the specs of this bow is designed for target shooting must be sniffing some white dust!


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

psychobaby111 said:


> Man for.a.bow no one has shot it sure is taking a lot of heat.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:fencing::fencing::fencing:


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Over 5#, $1700, and needs 5inch brace to hit 355? 

HAHAHA.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Karbon said:


> Over 5#, $1700, and needs 5inch brace to hit 355?
> 
> HAHAHA.
> 
> View attachment 2104131


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Only because I want to add fuel to this fire for my own personal amusement because I'm always amazed how a new Mathews product brings out the dandys....

For the guys harping on the price....just because YOU cant afford a Corvette or a Shelby Mustang doesn't mean they shouldn't make them. Of course these are probably the same guys driving the jacked-up pickups that cost $54,000. I can see why you can't afford it. :darkbeer:


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> Only because I want to add fuel to this fire for my own personal amusement because I'm always amazed how a new Mathews product brings out the dandys....
> 
> For the guys harping on the price....just because YOU cant afford a Corvette or a Shelby Mustang doesn't mean they shouldn't make them. Of course these are probably the same guys driving the jacked-up pickups that cost $54,000. I can see why you can't afford it. :darkbeer:


I don't think anyone said they cannot afford it. I think people say the price is high. That means that peoples perceived value of the item does not match up with what the market offers, basically the thought of " I can get better for less". It's a pretty simple concept. 
I'd never be caught dead in a corvette, original Shelby... Now that's a different story.


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

that price is just ridiculous


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Karbon said:


> Over 5#, $1700, and needs 5inch brace to hit 355?
> 
> HAHAHA.
> 
> View attachment 2104131


I know down deep, you really want one K! [emoji6] 


nhns4 said:


>


Nominations for troll of the year awards are coming in fast!

Thank you for your unwavering dedication and tireless pursuit of this coveted award! 

You sir, are our winner! 

To the up and coming trolls: Keep the faith, bash early, bash hard and bash often and you may win this prize next year. Though I think you can't top the king. Neither does he. You can always try tho [emoji2]


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

The funny thing is you think your funny. But guess if i say BH and weigh let alone price turn me off thats trolling. Open your eyes.
Needless to say there is a big chunk saying the same thing. Go buy an oA or something.


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont think the weight or price is correct but either way I cant wait to put my hands on one and find out in person instead of bashing or trash talking about it. Is it just me or is Hoyt the new Mathews ???? Ive been involved in archery for 35 years and when Mathews came out they seemed to have many brand loyal fans , bashing others and crying any time someone said something about Mathews. I shot Hoyts for almost 20 years, mostly because one of my best friends shot for them and owned a pro shop. After years of having bows that would not paper tune, heavy useless bridge risers, I gave up on them. Bought a new Carbon Spyder last year, while it was the most expensive bow I ever owned it was hands down, JUNK !!! Not here bashing a company or a bow that I have never seen or shot but bows that I have shelled out my hard earned money for and owned. I sold the Hoyt and bought a new Chill R, my first Mathews ever and it is hands down better than any Hoyt I have ever owned. One of the main reasons I never shot Mathews was their brand loyal groupies as I have never been a brand loyal guy but every time I read a thread on PSE, Bear,Mathews etc. the # 1 bashers are the Hoyt groupies., bash on a Hoyt ( or better yet state facts about bows that you have OWNED )...and here comes the tears. Sorry about the little rant but it amazes me at the number of AT'ERS that bash products that they have never held in their hand let alone shot them or owned them.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

nhns4 said:


> The funny thing is you think your funny. But guess if i say BH and weigh let alone price turn me off thats trolling. Open your eyes.
> Needless to say there is a big chunk saying the same thing. Go buy an oA or something.


I don't think I'm funny at all, honestly.

You have nothing to offer to anyone here other than sarcasm. It's like you literally beg to be banned. That's funny I guess. I'll admit, I don't understand your mentality. 

Do I say your Hoyt or whatever is s joke? No! I say enjoy that and shoot the snot out if it. If you had on Oneida, Bear. Mathew's. Obsession.... U name the bow, i wouldn't say it's a wreck. If you enjoyed it. That's cool. Get it yet?


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Wonder how much Hoyt would charge for a Carbon Spyder ZT 34 with Turbo cams on it. Would be close to the same specs. I'm guessing $1500. Eh, a boy can dream.


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> I can get a brand new Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT for $1260. I've never seen a new Carbon in a shop for $1600. More like $1299. Which is still steep but a lot less than listed price. I'm not gonna bash the bow. But I think there are a lot better options out there to get that same speed!


That was the price of the carbons when hoyt first introduced them.


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

stehawk said:


> I don't think its the bow or Mathews. Its the specs and price. A 5" brace, extra lb of weight, and $1700 price tag is enough for me to say no thanks. My opinion so no one should blast me for that. :darkbeer:


if you don't think it has anything to do with mathews, maybe you have had to much of that dark beer! You can go to any new bows for mathews and the same guys on this same page and thread are in them all bashing. Poor guys spend more time in mathews threads than the fans!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Tipsntails7 said:


> I don't think anyone said they cannot afford it. I think people say the price is high. That means that peoples perceived value of the item does not match up with what the market offers, basically the thought of " I can get better for less". It's a pretty simple concept.
> I'd never be caught dead in a corvette, original Shelby... Now that's a different story.


Your last line proves my point. The "perceived" value of a Corvette is less than your "perceived" value of a Shelby....but only based on your personal preferences, which may hold absolutely no real market value.

And why the idea that "you can get better for less" may be a simple concept to you, how would you conclude this if you haven't actually shot it yet? Dollar General is a multi-million dollar company based on that premise, but you wont catch me shopping there.

Bottom line, it may not be your Shelby, but it may be my Corvette. Of course I will wait to actually see and shoot one before I pass judgment.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

trucker3573 said:


> Really....it is a pure speed option that do to long ata isn't ridiculously fast. Not sure what competitions you frequent but I can count the number of 5" BH bows I have seen on one finger. It is an over priced specimen that honestly fits no where except into the speed freak category. I find it a little interesting Truthfully but fully understand every bit of negativity.


It's not the long A to A that makes it slow. The Bowtech Specialist with a 37.5" A to A would be faster with a 5" brace height.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Mr.On said:


> I don't think I'm funny at all, honestly.
> 
> You have nothing to offer to anyone here other than sarcasm. It's like you literally beg to be banned. That's funny I guess. I'll admit, I don't understand your mentality.
> 
> Do I say your Hoyt or whatever is s joke? No! I say enjoy that and shoot the snot out if it. If you had on Oneida, Bear. Mathew's. Obsession.... U name the bow, i wouldn't say it's a wreck. If you enjoyed it. That's cool. Get it yet?


He even goes to the Mathews site and spreads his hate. Why???


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

All of our IQs have been lowered 5 points after reading many of your posts.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

JimmyP said:


> Some of the guys that hate Mathews need to stay off there threads and start there own and they can tell every one how much they love there bows and how cheap they are.but yet they click on a Mathews thread and cry like little bitty babies .


Kinda thought this comment needs to be stated again.

LMAO


----------



## TeamRealTree (Aug 21, 2012)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Good Luck trying to control that thing !! 5 in BH and 5.3 lbs. better off with a 6 in BH Bowtech Insanity or RPM 360 for same if not faster speeds!
> 
> View attachment 2103593


I like my limbs not flaky thanks  Also I value my extremities/eyeballs


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

highwaynorth said:


> It's not the long A to A that makes it slow. The Bowtech Specialist with a 37.5" A to A would be faster with a 5" brace height.


When they make one I guess we will know, until then it's just hearsay, they would have to change a lot of stuff to make it a 5 brace. But then it would not be a specialist any more now would it? Maybe I'm wrong but I think it would be a whole new bow.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

We will not know until people get their hands on this bow, but I don't imagine it being a big seller. Like others have said seems to be replacing the safari and props to Mathews for at least attempting a speed bow. The biggest issue is price...you can get a Hoyt Nitrum Turbo with comparable specs for significantly less money.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

skiisme753 said:


> We will not know until people get their hands on this bow, but I don't imagine it being a big seller. Like others have said seems to be replacing the safari and props to Mathews for at least attempting a speed bow. The biggest issue is price...you can get a Hoyt Nitrum Turbo with comparable specs for significantly less money.


When is 352 not a speed bow??????


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> I can get a brand new Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT for $1260. I've never seen a new Carbon in a shop for $1600. More like $1299. Which is still steep but a lot less than listed price. I'm not gonna bash the bow. But I think there are a lot better options out there to get that same speed!


Yea but that's not a mathews , if mathews ant the best why so many haters .


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

griffwar said:


> He even goes to the Mathews site and spreads his hate. Why???


Lots of time on his hands, lots of identifying himself with the brand of bow he shoots, lots of immaturity, lots of bias lol


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

griffwar said:


> He even goes to the Mathews site and spreads his hate. Why???


Why can't folks like archery just for archery?

To be so petty makes no sense to me.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

griffwar said:


> He even goes to the Mathews site and spreads his hate. Why???


Huh? Since when have i been on the mathews site. Nice try buddy i dont waste my time there. Dont even think ive registered there. Get your facts straight.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> No kidding! Anyone who thinks the specs of this bow is designed for target shooting must be sniffing some white dust!


Mathews has it listed with the target bows on their web site.


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> Your last line proves my point. The "perceived" value of a Corvette is less than your "perceived" value of a Shelby....but only based on your personal preferences, which may hold absolutely no real market value.
> 
> And why the idea that "you can get better for less" may be a simple concept to you, how would you conclude this if you haven't actually shot it yet? Dollar General is a multi-million dollar company based on that premise, but you wont catch me shopping there.
> 
> ...


Last time I checked we as individuals make purchases based off personal preferences. So I guess I don't see your point. I don't ever need to shoot it to know I don't like it, just like I don't need to drive a corvette to know its not my cup of tea. 

This is just a simple question. If item A was better or just as good to you in every aspect then item B was, but car B was more expensive, would you not think it's over priced? Then you learn the name of said products and one is a household name and the other is a less known commodity. Would the name change your mind at all? This question can be applied to almost everything in our lives, cars, clothes, shoes, bows whatever you want.

Personally I don't care what name a product carries I stack it up against the competition in its field and try to decide the best option for my criteria.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

nice specs but the price tag is a joke


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> Huh? Since when have i been on the mathews site. Nice try buddy i dont waste my time there. Dont even think ive registered there. Get your facts straight.


I meant the Mathews site on AT, sorry for the slight misunderstanding.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

I bet Mathews loves AT for free advertisement, ten pages just on this post and going strong. Whether its loving a bow or hating it word is still getting out.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

48archer said:


> I bet Mathews loves AT for free advertisement, ten pages just on this post and going strong. Whether its loving a bow or hating it word is still getting out.


Exactly anyone that disputes Mathews as clearly the most popular brand is fooling themself like them or hate them they are what all other brands currently judge themself around. Much of the hate is centered around jealousy, ignorance or a combination of the two.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Tipsntails7 said:


> Last time I checked we as individuals make purchases based off personal preferences. So I guess I don't see your point. I don't ever need to shoot it to know I don't like it, just like I don't need to drive a corvette to know its not my cup of tea.
> 
> This is just a simple question.* If item A was better or just as good to you in every aspect then item B was*, but car B was more expensive, would you not think it's over priced? *Then you learn the name of said products and one is a household name and the other is a less known commodity. Would the name change your mind at all*? This question can be applied to almost everything in our lives, cars, clothes, shoes, bows whatever you want.
> 
> Personally I don't care what name a product carries I stack it up against the competition in its field and try to decide the best option for my criteria.



* "If item A was better or just as good to you in every aspect then item B was"* - Well, once again...you don't know this for a fact because you haven't even seen it, much less shot it.

*"Then you learn the name of said products and one is a household name and the other is a less known commodity. Would the name change your mind at all?"* - So the actual hang-up finally comes out. Because it is a Mathews, you will simply hate without actually allowing the opportunity. And yet your last comment says you don't care about the name...huh?

Unfortunately, I see now that you are biased and it will do no good for us to argue. You are convinced because it's a Mathews and it comes with a high sticker price than it is not your cup of tea, without even seeing or shooting it to base your opinion. 

I agree :thumbs_up


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I think the big issue is price ! If it was 1000$ we would all want to shoot it to see how it shoots . IMO they will build a similar bow on the htr riser as said before , that would be nice and more affordable for the blue collar gang on archery talk ! 355 is smoking fast if it draws really nice .


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Doebuster said:


> I think the big issue is price ! If it was 1000$ we would all want to shoot it to see how it shoots . IMO they will build a similar bow on the htr riser as said before , that would be nice and more affordable for the blue collar gang on archery talk ! 355 is smoking fast if it draws really nice .


It is priced with their other target bows and no one was up in arms about the TRGs


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

rattlinman said:


> Only because I want to add fuel to this fire for my own personal amusement because I'm always amazed how a new Mathews product brings out the dandys....
> 
> For the guys harping on the price....just because YOU cant afford a Corvette or a Shelby Mustang doesn't mean they shouldn't make them. Of course these are probably the same guys driving the jacked-up pickups that cost $54,000. I can see why you can't afford it. :darkbeer:


Yeah...but, that's like saying you need to have a $120K v12 to hit a whole 550hp.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Karbon said:


> Yeah...but, that's like saying you need to have a $120K v12 to hit a whole 550hp.


In keeping with Rolls-Royce tradition, the Phantom uses an enormous naturally-aspirated twelve-cylinder engine. It displaces 6.75 liters and produces 453 horsepower at 5350 rpm and 531 pound-feet of torque at 3500 rpm. New for the latest model is an eight-speed automatic transmission, which helps the rear-drive Phantom waft from zero-to-60 mph in under six second despite the sedan's massive 5,800-pound curb weight. Fuel economy is about what one would expect - 11 mpg in the city and 19 mpg on the highway.

Total Price: $402,940.00

Just because its not the class of car you prefer don't hate on those who can afford and choose to buy it there is more to a car than HP and gas mileage just like there is more to a bow than Ftps.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

bghunter7777 said:


> It is priced with their other target bows and no one was up in arms about the TRGs[/ I don't think a 5 inch brace height bow is a target bow , I'm almost positive it has hunting bow specs . IMO they built it to be a hunting bow . There's a lot of people that would consider trg if the price were lower . I know there priced a little higher than Hoyt's new target offering , but I can tell u who's going to sell more target bows this year , it will be the elite victory because of price , u can pick up 2 new victorys in ninja for the price of 1 wave !


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Doebuster said:


> bghunter7777 said:
> 
> 
> > It is priced with their other target bows and no one was up in arms about the TRGs[/ I don't think a 5 inch brace height bow is a target bow , I'm almost positive it has hunting bow specs . IMO they built it to be a hunting bow . There's a lot of people that would consider trg if the price were lower . I know there priced a little higher than Hoyt's new target offering , but I can tell u who's going to sell more target bows this year , it will be the elite victory because of price , u can pick up 2 new victorys in ninja for the price of 1 wave !
> ...


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

So they laid off all them people to build and release a bow that has a 5 inch brace with IBO speeds of a 6 inch brace bow and a price 2X as much....??
Don't see this one being a top seller.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

So much hate for a bow that no one in this thread has even shot. How old are half of you 12? If Hoyt or Elite came out with a bow that price half of you schmucks would be in line for it. Only because it says "Mathews" do you hate it. I am loyal to no manufacturer. I chose the R cause it fit me the best after shooting a few PSE's and Hoyt's. Some of you really need get out from behind the computer lol.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

mdewitt71 said:


> So they laid off all them people to build and release a bow that has a 5 inch brace with IBO speeds of a 6 inch brace bow and a price 2X as much....??
> Don't see this one being a top seller.


You really are ignorant on how business works aren't you? This is not Mathews flagship bow I doubt the intent is for it to be their top seller. Mathews is simply giving archers another option.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I can buy three bows and shoot them all very well for the price this heavy thing is going at. The only positive I see here is the speed but I can get speed bows for much less.

Mathews Inc., do you read ArcheryTalk?


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

jewalker7842 said:


> So much hate for a bow that no one in this thread has even shot. How old are half of you 12? If Hoyt or Elite came out with a bow that price half of you schmucks would be in line for it. Only because it says "Mathews" do you hate it. I am loyal to no manufacturer. I chose the R cause it fit me the best after shooting a few PSE's and Hoyt's. Some of you really need get out from behind the computer lol.


Hate because every other manufacturer has a bow with similar specs for several hundred less. ..wait not specs, speed. Still...


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

JPR79 said:


> Hate because every other manufacturer has a bow with similar specs for several hundred less. ..wait not specs, speed. Still...


Then go with another manufacturer. No one is forcing anyone to buy the bow. If the price is too high then go with a different manufactrurer. I know I will never get the bow because of that price, but there is no needing to hate on a manufacturer because of a price. Look at Hoyt and their carbon bows no one seems to complain about the price point on theirs, but because its Mathews...let's start a flame war!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, is the high price justified with advanced technology? Advanced and more expensive materials? Is the performance, noise, vibe, finish, etc......superior to all other companies?


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Why not hate on Mathews?

Everyone with common sense knows they probably mark their product up 400-500% over their manufacturing costs before it hits the shelves. If they did market research and listened to the customer base, they would change their ways. Not every archer on the planet is going to drop over a grand on a bare bow... most of the archers are backyard champions at best.

And IF they had decent prices, that means more product choices for the consumer. But you are right, I will buy from someone else, and they (Mathews) will see a drastic drop in business and possibly go out of business in 2-3 years with several people buying from someone else. It just isn't a smart purchase to buy a Mathews bow right now, unless you're a dealer and can get it at cost.

They might be awesome bows but this cost gouging is insane.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Well, is the high price justified with advanced technology? Advanced and more expensive materials? Is the performance, noise, vibe, finish, etc......superior to all other companies?





JPR79 said:


> Why not hate on Mathews?
> 
> Everyone with common sense knows they probably mark their product up 400-500% over their manufacturing costs before it hits the shelves. If they did market research and listened to the customer base, they would change their ways. Not every archer on the planet is going to drop over a grand on a bare bow... most of the archers are backyard champions at best.
> 
> ...


I get a kick out of the clowns that do not think Mathews does market research They have a bow at any price point for any budget Mission bows at $500 and Monster line bows at $1700 they have speed bows they have slow smooth bows they have short bows they have long bows they have no cams single cams double cams if one particular model is out of your price range or preferred spec then the entire company is a POS. Mathews does more for the sport than any other manufacturer and has as broad if not broader range of bows for any budget. In any industry this exists if high end items are not your cup of tea don't buy luxury cars nice suits watches shoes high end steak diners etc be happy with your timex watch sketcher shoes Dennys steak and bargain bow. That is the nature of a free market the guys who single out Mathews truly show they have an agenda with nothing better to complain about.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Well then what are we all fighting about? We should all go by Infinite Edge bows and be happy! 

Heck, I can buy 4.5 Infinite Edge package bows and by AT standards apparently I can shoot them just as well as any other over-priced bow out there! They have cams, strings, and propel an arrow...so they are just as good as a Hoyt Carbon Turbo, Prime One, Elite Victory, and Mathews Wake! Who says advanced technology has to come with a price? Apparently not AT!!

Seriously people?


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

JPR79 said:


> Why not hate on Mathews?
> 
> Everyone with common sense knows they probably mark their product up 400-500% over their manufacturing costs before it hits the shelves. If they did market research and listened to the customer base, they would change their ways. Not every archer on the planet is going to drop over a grand on a bare bow... most of the archers are backyard champions at best.
> 
> ...


Haha matthews will still be here well after the rest of the companies go under


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

bghunter7777 said:


> I get a kick out of the clowns that do not think Mathews does market research They have a bow at any price point for any budget Mission bows at $500 and Monster line bows at $1700 they have speed bows they have slow smooth bows they have short bows they have long bows they have no cams single cams double cams if one particular model is out of your price range or preferred spec then the entire company is a POS. Mathews does more for the sport than any other manufacturer and has as broad if not broader range of bows for any budget. In any industry this exists if high end items are not your cup of tea don't buy luxury cars nice suits watchs shoes etc. That is the nature of a free market the guys who single out Mathew truly show they have an agenda with nothing better to complain about.


Sorry I don't consider a Mission a Mathews. I keep forgetting they had to change the name on their budget bows to fool the masses. I guess we can blame Bowtech/Diamond for that.

I wouldn't own a Mission if you gave me one, they are still over priced for what you get, except for maybe the top of the line Mission bows. Then you might as well buy a Mathews.

And I seriously doubt Mathews does more for the sport than any other manufacturer... watch some worldwide archery contests and count how many Mathews bows you see. Spoken like a true blind fan boy.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> Well then what are we all fighting about? We should all go by Infinite Edge bows and be happy!
> 
> Heck, I can buy 4.5 Infinite Edge package bows and by AT standards apparently I can shoot them just as well as any other over-priced bow out there! They have cams, strings, and propel an arrow...so they are just as good as a Hoyt Carbon Turbo, Prime One, Elite Victory, and Mathews Wake! Who says advanced technology has to come with a price? Apparently not AT!!
> 
> Seriously people?


I'm hardly comparing an Infinite Edge with a Mathews. Grow up.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Well, is the high price justified with advanced technology? Advanced and more expensive materials? Is the performance, noise, vibe, finish, etc......superior to all other companies?


We will never know because 99% of AT members claim they will never even shoot this bow! and apparently even if they did and it was the greatest thing since peanut butter in a jar...they would never admit to it because it has a Mathews logo on it!!


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

JPR79 said:


> Sorry I don't consider a Mission a Mathews. I keep forgetting they had to change the name on their budget bows to fool the masses. I guess we can blame Bowtech/Diamond for that.
> 
> I wouldn't own a Mission if you gave me one, they are still over priced for what you get, except for maybe the top of the line Mission bows. Then you might as well buy a Mathews.
> 
> And I seriously doubt Mathews does more for the sport than any other manufacturer... watch some worldwide archery contests and count how many Mathews bows you see. Spoken like a true blind fan boy.


Notice my avatar the last Mathews I owned was the Legacy that being said they make great bows as do most manufacturers You hate just to hate "I don't consider Mission Mathews" or "they are still overpriced" at 5/600 dollars? what do you want them to pay you to take the bow some of you people are incredible.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

JPR79 said:


> I'm hardly comparing an Infinite Edge with a Mathews. Grow up.


Then enlighten me sir. What bow would you be comparing it to sight unseen and never actually have shot? And exactly how are you basing said comparison? I am grown up and at least am willing to shoot and see the bow before I disparage the company decision to produce it.

You?


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

TeamRealTree said:


> I like my limbs not flaky thanks  Also I value my extremities/eyeballs


Might want to get your facts straight cause Bowtech fixed its flaky limb issues in 2012-13 and the RPM has a flawless finish.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> We will never know because 99% of AT members claim they will never even shoot this bow! and apparently even if they did and it was the greatest thing since peanut butter in a jar...they would never admit to it because it has a Mathews logo on it!!


For me, if its a superior product ill pay the xtra money, no problem, but.........if its not a superior product......well than id say its average, and overpriced,in my eyes. Only time will tell.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> Then enlighten me sir. What bow would you be comparing it to sight unseen and never actually have shot? And exactly how are you basing said comparison?


You enlighten me and can't read maybe I should type with no punctuation like a certain other user that's getting angry so the people can understand what I'm talking about I had no idea that was the mistake of posting all this time I should type like this so everyone understands everything that's going on this way everyone things I'm angry at the way I type.

No, you don't get it. I'm bashing the price tag. I don't care if it's the most awesome thing on this planet, I can go buy a "mid-range" and obviously cheaper Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, whatever and shoot it just as well as this. As similar speeds. Why does Mathews price their bows like so? That's what I'm bashing.

Oh well, go spend your money, I don't care.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

MELLY-MEL said:


> For me, if its a superior product ill pay the xtra money, no problem, but.........if its not a superior product......well than id say its average, and overpriced,in my eyes. Only time will tell.


In your eyes....so then you've seen it, handled it and shot it. Good, at least we have someone that has something to base their opinion on. :deadhorse

Good Lord, I feel like I'm herding cats here......


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Maybe I'm disappointed because I hoped that Mathews would have been one of the next few bows to try to put in my line up. But I won't even look at one if they are priced that high.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> In your eyes....so then you've seen it, handled it and shot it. Good, at least we have someone that has something to base their opinion on. :deadhorse
> 
> Good Lord, I feel like I'm herding cats here......


I mean after i shoot it and its on the market to try out and purchase, .....hence the "only time will tell" part. Dont be so quick to run your mouth.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

JPR79 said:


> Sorry I don't consider a Mission a Mathews. I keep forgetting they had to change the name on their budget bows to fool the masses. I guess we can blame Bowtech/Diamond for that.
> 
> I wouldn't own a Mission if you gave me one, they are still over priced for what you get, except for maybe the top of the line Mission bows. Then you might as well buy a Mathews.
> 
> And I seriously doubt Mathews does more for the sport than any other manufacturer... watch some worldwide archery contests and count how many Mathews bows you see. Spoken like a true blind fan boy.


Actually Mathews does do a lot for the sport. They pioneered the archery in the schools program which with their genesis line gets thousands of kids nationwide introduced into archery. Plus the mission line is made in house in sparta wisconsin so I am not sure how you can get any more mathews than that. Plus we can add that all the profit of the mission line is used to donate to mission projects around the world. In addition I also heard one time that the proceeds from their lost camo goes to mission projects as well.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Lol, this thread is in beast mode!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> Actually Mathews does do a lot for the sport. They pioneered the archery in the schools program which with their genesis line gets thousands of kids nationwide introduced into archery. Plus the mission line is made in house in sparta wisconsin so I am not sure how you can get any more mathews than that. Plus we can add that all the profit of the mission line is used to donate to mission projects around the world. In addition I also heard one time that the proceeds from their lost camo goes to mission projects as well.


The Mathews/Mission model might have to change in light of these extreme prices in the Mathews line. If Mathews can afford to funnel some of their profits to help missions around the world, they may want to think about funneling some of those profits into price reduction if they expect to expand sales.

I already know what is about to take place within Mathews Inc....smaller companies that make a great product at a more reasonable price...companies that don't spend profits on promotion of the sport or paying for a ProStaff...those companies will see an increase in sales while the high dollar companies like Mathews and Hoyt, lose market share.

It's coming...


----------



## gardn184 (Feb 5, 2009)

"Sorry I don't consider a Mission a Mathews. I keep forgetting they had to change the name on their budget bows to fool the masses. I guess we can blame Bowtech/Diamond for that.

I wouldn't own a Mission if you gave me one, they are still over priced for what you get, except for maybe the top of the line Mission bows. Then you might as well buy a Mathews.

And I seriously doubt Mathews does more for the sport than any other manufacturer... watch some worldwide archery contests and count how many Mathews bows you see. Spoken like a true blind fan boy."

Lol doesn't do much for the sport.....yeeaaah I'll remember that the next time I go watch the state or national NASP Program shoot where 100's and then 1000's of kids are enjoying the sport of archery. As far as the mission name its derived from the fact that all the profits generated from the Mission line are donated to "Mission Groups" around the world. As far as quality I shot a mission blaze all year just to see how it stacked up, and let me tell you that thing was a shooter. Nothing wrong with the quality there took thousands of arrows and shot high 40 to low 50 X 300 rounds all winter. Not to mention all the kids running around our neck of the woods shooting crazes that are extremely happy with them. Your comments are PURE IGNORANCE


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I just want to shoot one ! I bet there nice !


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

11 pages and no real information
Typical


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> We will never know because 99% of AT members claim they will never even shoot this bow! and apparently even if they did and it was the greatest thing since peanut butter in a jar...they would never admit to it because it has a Mathews logo on it!!


People in my neck of the woods buy mathews because of the name. People must understand the wake is not a flagship bow, so I does not carry flagship pricing. The no cam is priced the same as other companies flagship bow. Mathews is finally over their solo cam is superior bs, and people still complain.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Man! Easy fellas! I say just shoot what you like the best, who cares what name is on it! If you like quality, then go inspect the bows you think look like something you would want to shoot, and if they meet your standards and you feel the price is in line, then go for it! Lots of variables, and no one company has it all for every archer. I shoot what feels and shoots the best for me. I'm sure that won't necessarily work for you, but it's not worth all the name calling and keyboard rodeo show you guys are putting on. What was the original post about anyway?


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Might want to get your facts straight cause Bowtech fixed its flaky limb issues in 2012-13 and the RPM has a flawless finish.


After how many years? I do not "recall"!!! (Pun intended)


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

HANGum HIGH said:


> if you don't think it has anything to do with mathews, maybe you have had to much of that dark beer! You can go to any new bows for mathews and the same guys on this same page and thread are in them all bashing. Poor guys spend more time in mathews threads than the fans!



Hummm, wasn't wanting to get blamed for drinking too much :darkbeer: But fan boys will be fanboys. To each his own. I will now unsubscribe from all this crap----everyone reading all this junk is losing brain cells. :zip:


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

I wish mathews would have made the HTR a two cam with a 7" brace, the looks of the new risers are killer


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

If it was:

4.2-4.4 lbs
And $950-1,050 

Yeah I'd have to shoot one for sure to see if my ultimate bow was made


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> * "If item A was better or just as good to you in every aspect then item B was"* - Well, once again...you don't know this for a fact because you haven't even seen it, much less shot it.
> 
> *"Then you learn the name of said products and one is a household name and the other is a less known commodity. Would the name change your mind at all?"* - So the actual hang-up finally comes out. Because it is a Mathews, you will simply hate without actually allowing the opportunity. And yet your last comment says you don't care about the name...huh?
> 
> ...


These were questions by me to you not statments the subject was not on bows and actually was based off your corvette comparison. People buy it because of the badging on it, because better can be had under the hood for less....

I have prime centroid, mathews z7 mag and hoyt vector hanging in my closet. I shoot what I think is best. 

Just because someone does not like a bows specs does not immediately mean bias. I think elites synergy is a bad bow spec wise and I think hoyts carbon bows are overpriced.... Apparently I'm biased against all archery??

I don't need to shoot the bow to know I don't want a 5" brace bow that costs 1500 bucks. Has nothing to do with who makes it. Kinda why I don't own a full throttle

We all need to stop being children and throwing around words like high school girls. If you ask an opinion and don't like it deal with it, especially if it's delivered In a fairly professional and kind manor, all the term fanboy or bias is used for is to discredit people's opinions that don't line up with your own. Starting to sound like s government building in these forums.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

HANGum HIGH said:


> After how many years? I do not "recall"!!! (Pun intended)


For the most part the flaking issues were on the 2011 Bowtech bows. Within a few years they fixed the finish issues. Btw my Invasion at the time didn't hardly flake at all. Just luck I guess. Either way those Bowtechs still shot well. The RPM 360 has no flaking issues whatsoever.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

gardn184 said:


> "Sorry I don't consider a Mission a Mathews. I keep forgetting they had to change the name on their budget bows to fool the masses. I guess we can blame Bowtech/Diamond for that.
> 
> I wouldn't own a Mission if you gave me one, they are still over priced for what you get, except for maybe the top of the line Mission bows. Then you might as well buy a Mathews.
> 
> ...


Haha wow... So what you see at shoots is not what he was talking about... He was talking about what Mathews does for schools with their genesis line of bows. They are bringing the sport to a youth that is plagued with infatuation for video games, cell phones and the Internet... Who cares what people shoot on the circuit..most of them are sponsored, and those that aren't have chosen the bow that fits them.. This isn't about the people that have already made the choice to join the sport of archery/bowhunting... This is about growing the sport within our youth... So yeah they do more for the sport...


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

JPR79 said:


> Sorry I don't consider a Mission a Mathews. I keep forgetting they had to change the name on their budget bows to fool the masses. I guess we can blame Bowtech/Diamond for that.
> 
> I wouldn't own a Mission if you gave me one, they are still over priced for what you get, except for maybe the top of the line Mission bows. Then you might as well buy a Mathews.
> 
> And I seriously doubt Mathews does more for the sport than any other manufacturer... watch some worldwide archery contests and count how many Mathews bows you see. Spoken like a true blind fan boy.


All 3 of these statments are dumb.... So because hoyt pays more people more money to shoot their bows then they do more for the sport??? Good call


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

ryjax said:


> haha wow... So what you see at shoots is not what he was talking about... He was talking about what mathews does for schools with their genesis line of bows. They are bringing the sport to a youth that is plagued with infatuation for video games, cell phones and the internet... Who cares what people shoot on the circuit..most of them are sponsored, and those that aren't have chosen the bow that fits them.. This isn't about the people that have already made the choice to join the sport of archery/bowhunting... This is about growing the sport within our youth... So yeah they do more for the sport...


x2^^^


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

MELLY-MEL said:


> I mean after i shoot it and its on the market to try out and purchase, .....hence the "only time will tell" part. Dont be so quick to run your mouth.


Actually, I have been typing on a keyboard.....but I'm done. :zip:


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

So now people are saying these are listed with thier targets bows? Ill bet 100$ you wont see one on the podium in the pro circuit.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

nhns4 said:


> So now people are saying tese are listed with thier targets bows? Ill bet 100$ you wont see one on the podium in the pro circuit.


I agree. These won't be tournament bows.

Deer slayers, yes


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> So now people are saying tese are listed with thier targets bows? Ill bet 100$ you wont see one on the podium in the pro circuit.


They're wrong they're listed with all of Mathews 2015 bows.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

griffwar said:


> They're wrong they're listed with all of Mathews 2015 bows.


If you click on "Target bows" in the drop down, it is in there. Pretty funny.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

nismomike said:


> If you click on "Target bows" in the drop down, it is in there. Pretty funny.


I stand corrected!! Never clicked on the target bows, just seen all the new 2015 lined out.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

griffwar said:


> I stand corrected!! Never clicked on the target bows, just seen all the new 2015 lined out.


If they didn't also put it in the general line up, nobody would ever find it lol.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Super 91 said:


> Man! Easy fellas! I say just shoot what you like the best, who cares what name is on it! If you like quality, then go inspect the bows you think look like something you would want to shoot, and if they meet your standards and you feel the price is in line, then go for it! Lots of variables, and no one company has it all for every archer. I shoot what feels and shoots the best for me. I'm sure that won't necessarily work for you, but it's not worth all the name calling and keyboard rodeo show you guys are putting on. What was the original post about anyway?


Super 91 hit the nail on the head.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Thats w/o accessories. This will put actual weight close to 6 lbs. WOW!


Equinox86 said:


> 5lbs... geesh.


----------



## gardn184 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ryjax said:


> Haha wow... So what you see at shoots is not what he was talking about... He was talking about what Mathews does for schools with their genesis line of bows. They are bringing the sport to a youth that is plagued with infatuation for video games, cell phones and the Internet... Who cares what people shoot on the circuit..most of them are sponsored, and those that aren't have chosen the bow that fits them.. This isn't about the people that have already made the choice to join the sport of archery/bowhunting... This is about growing the sport within our youth... So yeah they do more for the sport...


Pretty sure I was agreeing with you Ryjax.......NASP shoot would stand for National Archery in the Schools Program I could care less what the pro's shoot


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

gardn184 said:


> Pretty sure I was agreeing with you Ryjax.......NASP shoot would stand for National Archery in the Schools Program I could care less what the pro's shoot


Then I completely read that wrong and I apologize.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

http://youtu.be/P36ZhHVBeFE


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

nismomike said:


> If they didn't also put it in the general line up, nobody would ever find it lol.


Why not , doesn't everybody look for a 5 in brace height bow in the target section?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

George Charles said:


> Thats w/o accessories. This will put actual weight close to 6 lbs. WOW!


A long riser will do that.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I bet the bow is outstanding but the price is out there.cant wait to shoot one .


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Double flashlight holder's[emoji37] [emoji55] [emoji90] [emoji85]


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

highwaynorth said:


> Why not , doesn't everybody look for a 5 in brace height bow in the target section?


Maybe they will from now on. lol


----------



## Andrew99 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is insane. Every company out there is producing great products and people still find a way to run them into the ground. No one is forced to buy anything. If I was able I would own a bow from every manufacturer just because I like bows, and there's so many great ones out there. I can't so I shoot them and pick what I like the best. These options we have to choose from are awesome. If you don't like it don't buy it. There's something else out there for you.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, first of all, I would like to thank the few people on this thread that has brought up the average IQ to just under triple digits. No need to name names, you should know who you are. If you don't, well I can't help you. 

I shot the Wake today. It balances very well, the physical weight of the bow feels lighter than it is because of this. For everyone that says it under performs, you need to educate yourself and realize that it has 85% let off mods. This bow has the exact same characteristics of the HTR on the shot. Dead quiet, no vibe, and no movement after the shot. As far as the DC, it is stupid smooth for the speed it's achieving. Far better than the Full Throttle, RPM, Omen, etc., IMO. Now, would I have this bow as my primary hunting bow? Probably not, I like a little more BH for cold weather hunting. If you have an issue shooting a 5" BH bow, learn to shoot properly, easy as that. 

Is this bow for everyone? Certainly not. If I was a dedicated 3D guy, this would be a bow I would own. Quite a remarkable bow. 

For the guys flappin their gums who have never even seen it, al I can say is hold your opinions until you shoot it. 

SCFox


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

SCFox said:


> Well, first of all, I would like to thank the few people on this thread that has brought up the average IQ to just under triple digits. No need to name names, you should know who you are. If you don't, well I can't help you.
> 
> I shot the Wake today. It balances very well, the physical weight of the bow feels lighter than it is because of this. For everyone that says it under performs, you need to educate yourself and realize that it has 85% let off mods. This bow has the exact same characteristics of the HTR on the shot. Dead quiet, no vibe, and no movement after the shot. As far as the DC, it is stupid smooth for the speed it's achieving. Far better than the Full Throttle, RPM, Omen, etc., IMO. Now, would I have this bow as my primary hunting bow? Probably not, I like a little more BH for cold weather hunting. If you have an issue shooting a 5" BH bow, learn to shoot properly, easy as that.
> 
> ...



Just curious where you were able to shoot one? I was told a week before they would be available to try.


----------



## acesup (Jul 4, 2008)

Dealer show


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

It was at the Mathews show. The press release I got on the wake stated 352 w/ 85% mods. It will do better than 355 with 75% let off mods. I picked up 10 fps on my ChillR going to the 75's and the Wakes mods are very similar. 

SCFox


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

SCFox said:


> It was at the Mathews show. The press release I got on the wake stated 352 w/ 85% mods. It will do better than 355 with 75% let off mods. I picked up 10 fps on my ChillR going to the 75's and the Wakes mods are very similar.
> 
> SCFox




Did you find out when the Wake will be available ?


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I guess I'll have to wait a few days to try it.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Sagittarius said:


> Did you find out when the Wake will be available ?


Nothing set in stone, buts it sounds like 10-12 weeks minimum. 

SCFox


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

It looks to me like it would be a real easy bow to shoot for such a low brace height. The long riser and past parallel limbs should ensure no vibration and good accuracy but I must be the exception because to me it is plain ugly. Maybe it looks better in the flesh.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

SCFox said:


> Nothing set in stone, buts it sounds like 10-12 weeks minimum.
> 
> SCFox



Thanks !


----------



## lance.stone.7 (Jul 24, 2014)

tsilvers said:


> Wow... I can't decide if ignorance or arrogance decided that 1700.00 is viable... come on Matt... your consumers ain't that brainwashed.... or are they... time will tell...


I agree. This pricing is getting out of control.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

AZSpaniol said:


> http://youtu.be/P36ZhHVBeFE




Wow, I didn't realize the link you posted was of the Monster Wake, until I clicked on it. :doh:
I think, it looks awesome; thanks for the link. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

SCFox said:


> It was at the Mathews show. The press release I got on the wake stated 352 w/ 85% mods. It will do better than 355 with 75% let off mods. I picked up 10 fps on my ChillR going to the 75's and the Wakes mods are very similar.
> 
> SCFox


It says 355 with 75% mods on the website though ??


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Tipsntails7 said:


> It says 355 with 75% mods on the website though ??


That's what Scfox also says


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

SCFox said:


> Well, first of all, I would like to thank the few people on this thread that has brought up the average IQ to just under triple digits. No need to name names, you should know who you are. If you don't, well I can't help you.
> 
> I shot the Wake today. It balances very well, the physical weight of the bow feels lighter than it is because of this. For everyone that says it under performs, you need to educate yourself and realize that it has 85% let off mods. This bow has the exact same characteristics of the HTR on the shot. Dead quiet, no vibe, and no movement after the shot. As far as the DC, it is stupid smooth for the speed it's achieving. Far better than the Full Throttle, RPM, Omen, etc., IMO. Now, would I have this bow as my primary hunting bow? Probably not, I like a little more BH for cold weather hunting. If you have an issue shooting a 5" BH bow, learn to shoot properly, easy as that.
> 
> ...


First intelligent post in this thread, thank you


----------



## fivejades (Nov 29, 2014)

The "C" or "U" harness (I dont know what its called) in the cable string where it splits going to the axles, I think this is less durable than the "O" harness, IMO.


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

fivejades said:


> The "C" or "U" harness (I dont know what its called) in the cable string where it splits going to the axles, I think this is less durable than the "O" harness, IMO.


And it is less durable because?


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

My dealer called me from the show after shooting it and said wow he was very impressed ,and was even more impressed with the trg7 .and he is not just a Mathews dealer he sells most all the big brands except bow tech.there is not a dealer that I now of any were near us.they dropped them a few years back.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

SCFox said:


> It was at the Mathews show. The press release I got on the wake stated 352 w/ 85% mods. It will do better than 355 with 75% let off mods. I picked up 10 fps on my ChillR going to the 75's and the Wakes mods are very similar.
> 
> SCFox


If it will do 352 with 85% mods then I am much more interested than before. I knew the riser wouldn't "feel" like 5.5lbs.. I told a buddy of mine yesterday that I thought it would "feel" lighter because my HTR does not feel like a 4lb bow. I really like that it has 80# limbs...wish my HTR did... Either way, I will have to shoot one and see. They have a huge price tag but if it's worth the money I will own one.


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

nismomike said:


> If they didn't also put it in the general line up, nobody would ever find it lol.


That's not true. You would find it!


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

Do they offer a tripod to support it while you shoot it? Heaviest bow I've ever heard of!

The Bowtech Prodigy has my eye so far for 2015 line up.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Corinth Hunter said:


> Do they offer a tripod to support it while you shoot it? Heaviest bow I've ever heard of!
> 
> The Bowtech Prodigy has my eye so far for 2015 line up.


No but this may help.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

highwaynorth said:


> Why not , doesn't everybody look for a 5 in brace height bow in the target section?


^^^
Yeah most "target shooters" love the forgiveness of a 5 inch brace and the *blistering* speed gained. Well thought out MA


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

These guys who are bashing this bow having nothing to base their claims on other than some preconcieved bias think they are clever but do not realize how dumb and uneducated they appear.


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

goodoleboy11 said:


> The cost is in that riser. It's huge, lots of machining. Same reason for the cost of say a hoyt podium. Pretty steep, I won't be a buyer of this but if they offer it with 2 inches more of brace height... Well I might take the plunge


If they offer 2 more inches of brace it will essentially shoot the same fps as the no cam won't it? So what's the point?


----------



## nate0404 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out what is more pathetic. People making a hobby out of bashing bows they have not seen, held, drawn, or shot. Or me wasting my time by reading this garbage.


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Mathews is just setting themselves up for next year. Lots of people will want this bow but can't justify the price. Next year they build the Mathews Monster XTR 5,6,7 (just made up the name) based off the HTR riser for a MSRP of around $1000-$1100 and will sell a pile of them.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

G-unit said:


> If they offer 2 more inches of brace it will essentially shoot the same fps as the no cam won't it? So what's the point?


No it would be more. I don't care about speed though. The point would be I would love that riser on a chill x platform, it would only make it better


----------



## G-unit (Apr 11, 2013)

goodoleboy11 said:


> No it would be more. I don't care about speed though. The point would be I would love that riser on a chill x platform, it would only make it better


Ain't gonna lie, I thought hard about pulling out my wallet after shooting the X, but decided to stick with what I have


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

G-unit said:


> Ain't gonna lie, I thought hard about pulling out my wallet after shooting the X, but decided to stick with what I have


I just ordered one a few weeks ago. It showed up with a scratch in the riser in the same spot my chill r did last year! Couldn't believe it. (I'm talking a tiny scratch, most wouldn't even notice or care about it) but Mathews is replacing the riser and it should be done shortly. Their customer service is the best. The chill x is a shooter for sure


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

crazy4bucks said:


> I think Mathews is just setting themselves up for next year. Lots of people will want this bow but can't justify the price. Next year they build the Mathews Monster XTR 5,6,7 (just made up the name) based off the HTR riser for a MSRP of around $1000-$1100 and will sell a pile of them.


I think that is very possible but can not see them going away from the NoCam either possibly a No Cam turbo or R and and XTR 5,6,7, as stated something along those lines. As much as I love the Solocam they will keep it around for a few more years for the diehard faithful but I feel it is a dieing breed.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

I looked at the bow a little closer at a local shop and it looks like they copied the rider cage idea from Elite.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I looked at the bow a little closer at a local shop and it looks like they copied the rider cage idea from Elite.


I doubt that, you little troll.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I looked at the bow a little closer at a local shop and it looks like they copied the rider cage idea from Elite.


What do you get out of just trolling threads I get it people get worked up that is fun at times but just let it go at least put some thought into it if you are going to troll your comments are so far from reality it just derails a thread and doesn't actually accomplish your goal.


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I looked at the bow a little closer at a local shop and it looks like they copied the rider cage idea from Elite.


I agree and I was waiting for someone to pick up on that. Look at it and it looks like an energy 35 all day long. Maybe elite can get some money out of them like they got on elite back in the pulse days and made them change those cams for 13 models! I guess at least Mathews can at least say we caught elite, maybe? Remember imitation is the best form of flattery! Before I get slammed which I'm sure I will just look and see the riser cage. For reference I do not own an elite right now but I have and as matter of fact owned a chillr last year, so no agenda either way. Just wish all companies would quit stealing others ideas and stabbing each other in back. Be happy for everyone to grow the industry and at the end of the day go drink a beer together!


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I looked at the bow a little closer at a local shop and it looks like they copied the rider cage idea from Elite.


I think the "cage" is a pretty basic engineering principle


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

It may be the absolute best bow on the planet,but I'll never get to own one because the price is just out of my league for a bare bow.if it was set up the way I'd want it,id be well over two grand,the wife would just love that.lol


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

CAB007 said:


> I agree and I was waiting for someone to pick up on that. Look at it and it looks like an energy 35 all day long. Maybe elite can get some money out of them like they got on elite back in the pulse days and made them change those cams for 13 models! I guess at least Mathews can at least say we caught elite, maybe? Remember imitation is the best form of flattery! Before I get slammed which I'm sure I will just look and see the riser cage. For reference I do not own an elite right now but I have and as matter of fact owned a chillr last year, so no agenda either way. Just wish all companies would quit stealing others ideas and stabbing each other in back. Be happy for everyone to grow the industry and at the end of the day go drink a beer together!


Really? 1st of all if you believe that other muppets statement that he saw it at a shop you need an extra cup of gullible, 2nd elite were no where near the first with a caged riser.....


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

w8indq said:


> Really? 1st of all if you believe that other muppets statement that he saw it at a shop you need an extra cup of gullible, 2nd elite were no where near the first with a caged riser.....


Look I'm not going to argue over a bow, it's a bow! I not debating whether he actually saw it I'm looking at riser on the site. If elite didnt design the first riser cage then who did? I'm curious? I have no elite agenda nor Mathews. I've owned both as well as most other brands at one time or another. I can find some good as well as some bad in most bows. So IMO elite energy and synergy good, big valley, high letoff, limb stops, fit finish, and pretty quiet, bad is slow speeds for draw effort I feel it's stiff pull for what you get and delivery times have been questionable over the years but that may be better now? 
Monster wake good which is debatable/questionable until shot! I think it'll be easy to stack arrows with long long straight riser, prob vibe free and quiet, and prob very easy smooth draw cycle considering length and cams used. Bad is definitely price, slow speeds for a 5 in brace bow, however that is one reason why draw is prob very easy overall. The brace could make it tough to hunt with in colder weather? Not sure never hunted a 5 brace bow but have no prob with the many 6 brace bows I've had so debatable on that. I can even find a couple things good on htr but that's literally it on that thing! So I can see and find good and bad in both products but at end of day it's an opinion, yours or others may vary.


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I looked at the bow a little closer at a local shop and it looks like they copied the rider cage idea from Elite.


In every mathews thread. At the shops checking them out. You might just be their #1 fan!


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

griffwar said:


> I doubt that, you little troll.


Just pick up the bow and take a look at it otherwise your blind


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

w8indq said:


> Really? 1st of all if you believe that other muppets statement that he saw it at a shop you need an extra cup of gullible, 2nd elite were no where near the first with a caged riser.....


Muppet? That's a good one! There are shops out there that carry Elite and Mathews so you know. Mathews had to obviously come out with some out of this world view with their past two bows. One in attempt to make a more shootable bow while the other just a speed demon bow and jack it up to 1700. Why in the world would one pay that much? Mathews is only a name when will people learn! The price of these two new bows is what gets me and how many followers people are.

Why would one buy the wake at 5 in BH and shooting slower than faster 6 in BH bows? 5.3 oz? I guess there is no room for accessories. Next one will put that silly quiver/stabilizer on that bow


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Muppet? That's a good one! There are shops out there that carry Elite and Mathews so you know. Mathews had to obviously come out with some out of this world view with their past two bows. One in attempt to make a more shootable bow while the other just a speed demon bow and jack it up to 1700. Why in the world would one pay that much? Mathews is only a name when will people learn! The price of these two new bows is what gets me and how many followers people are.


You are the first person I have ever blocked that is how ridiculous your posts have become.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

It makes sense that they stole the riser cage idea because now that this bow is such a speed demon they would have to put a riser cage at each end of the riser. Just look at how long and straight that riser beside the fact that it looks horrible the dual cage will help stabilize it and add more strength which was Elite's concept last year on the Energy.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

IMO I really like the new risers except for the weight , the htr is a great shooting bow I'm sure the wake is a great shooter remember it's all about shoot ability , the wake looks great in the video and sounds very quiet . From what I've heard the new target bows are insanely accurate . If the mathews pros start winning with them the concept of a no cam will take off !


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Muppet? That's a good one! There are shops out there that carry Elite and Mathews so you know. Mathews had to obviously come out with some out of this world view with their past two bows. One in attempt to make a more shootable bow while the other just a speed demon bow and jack it up to 1700. Why in the world would one pay that much? Mathews is only a name when will people learn! The price of these two new bows is what gets me and how many followers people are.
> 
> Why would one buy the wake at 5 in BH and shooting slower than faster 6 in BH bows? 5.3 oz? I guess there is no room for accessories. Next one will put that silly quiver/stabilizer on that bow


Im getting at the fact that you saw the wake on the shop shelf which is impossible


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Good luck trying to beat Levi and Chance in the Pro circuit with a 5 inch brace ht bow. I am even a little skeptical on the no cam bows. Yes the 5 in BH bow was listed as a target bow last I saw the site


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

If Mathews copied the cage idea from Elite, they one upped them by a bunch !
Go to the Elite site and watch some of the Elite Pros shooting their bows in slow motion.
They shake all over the place from vibration.
The Mathews cage is much more flex resistant and looks much superior to my eyes.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> It makes sense that they stole the riser cage idea because now that this bow is such a speed demon they would have to put a riser cage at each end of the riser. Just look at how long and straight that riser beside the fact that it looks horrible the dual cage will help stabilize it and add more strength which was Elite's concept last year on the Energy.


Your a joke for one there not at the dealers yet, riser cage has been around for years not elites idea. Like the man in a earlier post said you are the first person I put on My ignore list. I can not deal with your Moronic stupidity anymore.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

griffwar said:


> Your a joke for one there not at the dealers yet, riser cage has been around for years not elites idea. Like the man in a earlier post said you are the first person I put on My ignore list. I can not deal with your Moronic stupidity anymore.


wow... take it easy fanboy... get over it it... if u really look at this boat anchor the whole thing is one big copy job from the riser cage to the bows basic geometry... not to mention a binary cam system.... so there u have homey... ur boys in Wisconsin have been dropping the ball in bow design for several years now...

Pull out ur wallet hand Matt 1700.00 and call it a day... fact is ur still gonna b out shot out performed and out matched by bows that cost close to half less... lol....

Or is that just moronic stupidity.... boo hoo....


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Sagittarius said:


> If Mathews copied the cage idea from Elite, they one upped them by a bunch !
> Go to the Elite site and watch some of the Elite Pros shooting their bows in slow motion.
> They shake all over the place from vibration.
> The Mathews cage is much more flex resistant and looks much superior to my eyes.


oh boy... I'm sure your qualified to make that claim.. right sag?

suppose u got ur dirty little hands on the CAD models and run ur own finite element analysis... or better yet... u done lined up a few of each and have accrued physical data points to prove ur theory....

or you just that good?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

griffwar said:


> Your a joke for one there not at the dealers yet, riser cage has been around for years not elites idea. Like the man in a earlier post said you are the first person I put on My ignore list. I can not deal with your Moronic stupidity anymore.


Not sure how I almost missed this one...lol... the riser cage has been around for years? What bow.. bows...??


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

tsilvers said:


> wow... take it easy fanboy... get over it it... if u really look at this boat anchor the whole thing is one big copy job from the riser cage to the bows basic geometry... not to mention a binary cam system.... so there u have homey... ur boys in Wisconsin have been dropping the ball in bow design for several years now...
> 
> Pull out ur wallet hand Matt 1700.00 and call it a day... fact is ur still gonna b out shot out performed and out matched by bows that cost close to half less... lol....
> 
> Or is that just moronic stupidity.... boo hoo....


It goes back to the reason Romney lost some of us hate people with nicer things. Mathews make very nice bows some guys would hate them regardless of specs its as simple as that.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

What makes them nicer?

Or better?

Love hearing these responses.....


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

tsilvers said:


> What makes them nice?
> 
> Or better?
> 
> Love hearing these responses.....


Have you shot one of the new Risers? the stability holding on target quiet and shock free shot etc. I have not done enough testing but I would venture to say these will be some of if not the most accurate bows on the market and isn't that what its all about hitting what you point at. Its subjective what may be the best ever for me is not for you so to constantly bash something shows your intelectual immaturity if you can't aford it or don't value it as a $1700 dollar bow don't buy it. To degrade someone as dumb who does is pure ignorance and unfounded. You can not honestly go shoot a new Mathews and say it is not a nice bow. If its not for you we get it but to say they are not quality is simply having an agenda.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

tsilvers said:


> wow... take it easy fanboy... get over it it... if u really look at this boat anchor the whole thing is one big copy job from the riser cage to the bows basic geometry... not to mention a binary cam system.... so there u have homey... ur boys in Wisconsin have been dropping the ball in bow design for several years now...
> 
> Pull out ur wallet hand Matt 1700.00 and call it a day... fact is ur still gonna b out shot out performed and out matched by bows that cost close to half less... lol....
> 
> Or is that just moronic stupidity.... boo hoo....


Another moron going on My Ignore list, not a fanboy boy, I own bows from Hoyt, Prime, Mathews, PSE and I got a couple of recurves Bear and Black Widow a recent addition. I shot a Alloy last year almost went with the Rival this year I liked the HTR just a little better that is after I shot every bow I could get My hands on in My area. I still might get the Rival, SO YOU SEE BOY I'M NOT A FANBOY.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bghunter7777 said:


> Have you shot one of the new Risers? the stability holding on target quiet and shock free shot etc. I have not done enough testing but I would venture to say these will be some of if not the most accurate bows on the market and isn't that what its all about hitting what you point at. Its subjective what may be the best ever for me is not for you so to constantly bash something shows your intelectual immaturity if you can't aford it or don't value it as a $1700 dollar bow don't buy it. To degrade someone as dumb who does is pure ignorance and unfounded. You can not honestly go shoot a new Mathews and say it is not a nice bow. If its not for you we get it but to say they are not quality is simply having an agenda.


Yea this is about the response I expected... and how's asking you what makes one NICER.... intellectually imature... seriously...


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

O


bghunter7777 said:


> Have you shot one of the new Risers? the stability holding on target quiet and shock free shot etc. I have not done enough testing but I would venture to say these will be some of if not the most accurate bows on the market and isn't that what its all about hitting what you point at. Its subjective what may be the best ever for me is not for you so to constantly bash something shows your intelectual immaturity if you can't aford it or don't value it as a $1700 dollar bow don't buy it. To degrade someone as dumb who does is pure ignorance and unfounded. You can not honestly go shoot a new Mathews and say it is ot a nice bow. If its not for you we get it but to say they are not quality is simply having an agenda.


i find it quite humerous that you feel inclined to defend mathews against people who question or express an opinion about the company in a manner that you consider bashing........yet you have no problem belittling, and being disrespectful towards those very same people. Interesting technique.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

griffwar said:


> Another moron going on My Ignore list, not a fanboy boy, I own bows from Hoyt, Prime, Mathews, PSE and I got a couple of recurves Bear and Black Widow a recent addition. I shot a Alloy last year almost went with the Rival this year I liked the HTR just a little better that is after I shot every bow I could get My hands on in My area. I still might get the Rival, SO YOU SEE BOY I'M NOT A FANBOY.


Easy fan boy. ... u gonna get a timeout running ur mouth like that.... sensitive little guy ain't u.... lol..

just curious about what other bows u seen the riser cage on?


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Oi find it quite humerous that you feel inclined to defend mathews against people who question or express an opinion about the company in a manner that you consider bashing........yet you have no problem belittling, and being disrespectful towards those very same people. Interesting technique.


These same guys get on every thread and post information that has no basis other than to derail a particular brand if they went and actual shot these bows or had more to go off than I simply don't like it then fine but if left unchecked these threads just become a cult of I hate Mathews and I don't even shoot Mathews its just sickening to see what lengths some of you go based on nothing more than jealousy.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Think I might go back over to archery addix forum the amount of muppets on AT is astounding


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bghunter7777 said:


> These same guys get on every thread and post information that has no basis other than to derail a particular brand if they went and actual shot these bows or had more to go off than I simply don't like it then fine but if left unchecked these threads just become a cult of I hate Mathews and I don't even shoot Mathews its just sickening to see what lengths some of you go based on nothing more than jealousy.


I just want to know what makes them nicer?

I already posted somewhere I shot one of the new ones... 
and that I liked it... would I buy one nope... wasn't NICE enough...


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Well said brother! 




tsilvers said:


> wow... take it easy fanboy... get over it it... if u really look at this boat anchor the whole thing is one big copy job from the riser cage to the bows basic geometry... not to mention a binary cam system.... so there u have homey... ur boys in Wisconsin have been dropping the ball in bow design for several years now...
> 
> Pull out ur wallet hand Matt 1700.00 and call it a day... fact is ur still gonna b out shot out performed and out matched by bows that cost close to half less... lol....
> 
> Or is that just moronic stupidity.... boo hoo....


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

And you guys gotta get a clue... I'm not calling out Mathews... just some of the poster boys...

Eerrr... ok maybe a little.... but 1700.00 for a bow... yea ok... who in their right mind wouldn't. ..


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

tsilvers said:


> oh boy... I'm sure your qualified to make that claim.. right sag?
> 
> suppose u got ur dirty little hands on the CAD models and run ur own finite element analysis... or better yet... u done lined up a few of each and have accrued physical data points to prove ur theory....
> 
> or you just that good?




Just an opinion but I believe, I will be proven right, T. 
I'm guessing the Mathews cage is definitely superior, even if it's just that, a guess.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

griffwar said:


> Another moron going on My Ignore list, not a fanboy boy, I own bows from Hoyt, Prime, Mathews, PSE and I got a couple of recurves Bear and Black Widow a recent addition. I shot a Alloy last year almost went with the Rival this year I liked the HTR just a little better that is after I shot every bow I could get My hands on in My area. I still might get the Rival, SO YOU SEE BOY I'M NOT A FANBOY.


You and bghunter add me and tsilvers to your ignore list like we threatened you or sent you nasty PMs???? Now who are the real crybabies ??????


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Sagittarius said:


> Just an opinion but I believe, I will be proven right, T.
> I'm guessing the Mathews cage is definitely superior, even if it's just that, a guess.


Ok.. I'm good with speculation when presented as such...


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

I love the Ignore feature, it's like a mute button for idiots.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> You and bghunter add me and tsilvers to your ignore list like we threatened you or sent you nasty PMs???? Now who are the real crybabies ??????


Bowhunter IL BT, could you please edit your post and add my name too? 
:wink:


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Well said brother!


Yet elite is the one in the law suit.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

frog gigger said:


> Bowhunter IL BT, could you please edit your post and add my name too?
> :wink:


No im too busy eating my cholesterol brunch at the Waffle House, but when I get done eating my artery clogging Burger from there later tonight I will try to add you, LOL


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep the ignore list is one fine feature!! I should've used it long ago cut's out all the b.s by the b.s'ers, liars and such.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

This thread should prolly be locked.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

griffwar said:


> Another moron going on My Ignore list, not a fanboy boy, I own bows from Hoyt, Prime, Mathews, PSE and I got a couple of recurves Bear and Black Widow a recent addition. I shot a Alloy last year almost went with the Rival this year I liked the HTR just a little better that is after I shot every bow I could get My hands on in My area. I still might get the Rival, SO YOU SEE BOY I'M NOT A FANBOY.


You dont like the truth do you?


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

nhns4 said:


> You dont like the truth do you?


What truth? That you and other people get on every Mathews thread to bash? That is the only truth, if you don't like Mathews fine just don't click on a Mathews thread, it really is that simple. I like all bows I don't bash no brand, if it uses a string to propel a stick I love it, I just don't know why you guys feel the need to put down a brand of bow because you don't like it?? I forgot about you, now go ahead with your comeback I will not see it, I bet you will to even though I won't see it!! To funny!!


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

Mr.On said:


> Have you guys saw the new Mathew's Monster Wake?
> 
> It is up on their site.
> 
> Thoughts?


Yes I saw it. I also saw the price and the weight. probably a good fit for someone, but not me.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

griffwar said:


> I love the Ignore feature, it's like a mute button for idiots.


Your past posts you sure like to personally attack others with name calling if they dont agree with you. Maybe you can mute yourself.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

you answered didn't you nhns4. To Funny!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

griffwar said:


> you answered didn't you nhns4. To Funny!!


Your special. And can clearly see when i quote you. I know how the ignore feature works. But keep kneeling for a 1700$ bow that wont do anything a 6-800 bow cant.


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

nhns4 said:


> Your special. And can clearly see when i quote you. I know how the ignore feature works. But keep kneeling for a 1700$ bow that wont do anything a 6-800 bow cant.


Question is, why are you so worried about how people might choose to spend their money? Do you do the same thing if someone posts that they want Swarovski or Leica binoculars instead of Bushnell? How about 40-50 dollar broadheads when they can shoot 20 ones? Some guys spend 300-400 for a backpack but that's nuts when they can get one at Walmart for 30- 40 bucks right?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

HANGum HIGH said:


> Question is, why are you so worried about how people might choose to spend their money? Do you do the same thing if someone posts that they want Swarovski or Leica binoculars instead of Bushnell? How about 40-50 dollar broadheads when they can shoot 20 ones? Some guys spend 300-400 for a backpack but that's nuts when they can get one at Walmart for 30- 40 bucks right?


Comparing swaros to Mathews is funny. Swaros are top of the line. 355 5" brace is behind the times.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

tsilvers said:


> Ok.. I'm good with speculation when presented as such...



Thanks, T, we're both good then. :biggrin1:


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

nhns4 said:


> Comparing swaros to Mathews is funny. Swaros are top of the line. 355 5" brace is behind the times.


Just leave man its not hard, I recently bought my first matthews being a chill r its hands down better than my cyborg even missing 4in ata and 1in of bh, I keep my bows and like the fact in 20 years timeci will still be able to buy parts for it given matthews track record of supplying parts for older models, ivd seen that problem already with the borg only 3 years old and I cant get solid limbs for it I have to do the split limb conversion


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

nhns4 said:


> Comparing swaros to Mathews is funny. Swaros are top of the line. 355 5" brace is behind the times.


Yet according to some, they are overpriced? They say you can get the same thing for hundreds less.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

tsilvers said:


> wow... take it easy fanboy... get over it it... if u really look at this boat anchor the whole thing is one big copy job from the riser cage to the bows basic geometry... not to mention a binary cam system.... so there u have homey... ur boys in Wisconsin have been dropping the ball in bow design for several years now...
> 
> Pull out ur wallet hand Matt 1700.00 and call it a day... fact is ur still gonna b out shot out performed and out matched by bows that cost close to half less... lol....
> 
> Or is that just moronic stupidity.... boo hoo....


Wow, you're just as ignorant as the other kid.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't believe you dudes are arguing over a bow that nobody has even shot . Let's get back on topic please ! If you don't like it fine , if you do like it fine ! This my dad can beat up your dad stuff on here is unreal !


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

HANGum HIGH said:


> Yet according to some, they are overpriced? They say you can get the same thing for hundreds less.


One can buy a brand new Bowtech RPM 360 for 700.00 less and shoot faster. Used Insanity or even a Destroyer for hundreds less. PSE Full Throttle is still a lot less. That's of course you want a speed demon bow. So yes it can be done for a lot less. Question is what makes this Wake more special? Nothing besides the name. Find it hard to believe this Wake is going to be such a smooth drawng fast bow!


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> It makes sense that they stole the riser cage idea because now that this bow is such a speed demon they would have to put a riser cage at each end of the riser. Just look at how long and straight that riser beside the fact that it looks horrible the dual cage will help stabilize it and add more strength which was Elite's concept last year on the Energy.


Which was hoyts concept what?? A decade ago?? And they probably were not the first.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Tipsntails7 said:


> Which was hoyts concept what?? A decade ago?? And they probably were not the first.


Id take a guess darton or martin have the og plans for riser cages tucked in a corner ftom the 70's.
Modern manufacturing has finally made it possible


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

You would think by the nature of the comments, that Matt McPherson had taken the money out of their personal account to build it. Hey, if it sells it sells and if it doesn't don't expect a refund.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

HANGum HIGH said:


> Yet according to some, they are overpriced? They say you can get the same thing for hundreds less.


So your saying that the Mathews is the cream of the crop? There is a reason swaros are higher priced. Higher prices glass and whatnot. What actually makes the Wake 1700$


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I like the looks and with 350 ibo and 85% let off with a "cage" style riser that long I can see how its heavier than most. $1700 is too much for 'me' but not to much if you like it and can afford it.Id like to shoot one for fun.Safari wasn't ment for everyone and same with the wake.I think of a ruger red label vs say a ithaca (sp) both will work and kill but not the same quality.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

AZSpaniol said:


> Wow, you're just as ignorant as the other kid.


Enlighten me..


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

$1700?worth it?Just depends on the buyers wallet.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

w8indq said:


> Id take a guess darton or martin have the og plans for riser cages tucked in a corner ftom the 70's.
> Modern manufacturing has finally made it possible


What kinda enabling modern manufacturing methods do u speak of?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Doebuster said:


> I can't believe you dudes are arguing over a bow that nobody has even shot . Let's get back on topic please ! If you don't like it fine , if you do like it fine ! This my dad can beat up your dad stuff on here is unreal !


But it's kinda fun and highly entertaining!


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

nhns4 said:


> So your saying that the Mathews is the cream of the crop? There is a reason swaros are higher priced. Higher prices glass and whatnot. What actually makes the Wake 1700$


What makes Swarovski worth 1000 more than vortex? Your kind of making my point for me.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

tsilvers said:


> What kinda enabling modern manufacturing methods do u speak of?


Water jet, Laser etc and yes I know they have been around a few years now but its now become affordable to use them, 95% of archery riser and cam designs were thought up a long time ago, but with advancement of tech and materials you can now get the tolerances that were long denied


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

w8indq said:


> Water jet, Laser etc and yes I know they have been around a few years now but its now become affordable to use them, 95% of archery riser and cam designs were thought up a long time ago, but with advancement of tech and materials you can now get the tolerances that were long denied


oh... I thought there was some new whiz bang do it all manufacturing technology out there that I wasn't aware of.... none the less.. and fyi... the riser cage design.... simple machining... could have been done years ago....


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

tsilvers said:


> oh... I thought there was some new whiz bang do it all manufacturing technology out there that I wasn't aware of.... none the less.. and fyi... the riser cage design.... simple machining... could have been done years ago....


Yes it was done years ago, what do you think a shoot through riser is? Its like talking to a monkey


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

tsilvers said:


> oh... I thought there was some new whiz bang do it all manufacturing technology out there that I wasn't aware of.... none the less.. and fyi... the riser cage design.... simple machining... could have been done years ago....


And with the cnc and water jets how much more expensive do you think it would of cost years ago? Go away bobo


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> No im too busy eating my cholesterol brunch at the Waffle House, but when I get done eating my artery clogging Burger from there later tonight I will try to add you, LOL


No wonder you have an issue with the price. You can only afford Waffle House internet and free wi-fi.


----------

